# Ergon SM3 saddle



## wankel (Mar 7, 2004)

Anyone else anxious to try this new saddle from Ergon?


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am! But at the same time I like my saddle. Just all my other ergon stuff is awesome and I'm wondering if I'd like it more. The woes of a bike part whore.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Love the Ergon grips but I believe that I will be keeping my current saddle.


----------



## drblauston (Aug 27, 2011)

Looks nice but no more white saddles for me..


----------



## wankel (Mar 7, 2004)

drblauston said:


> Looks nice but no more white saddles for me..


It comes in black as well.


----------



## Quinner (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks awesome, hope it acheives what body geometry saddles do.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

zippinveedub said:


> I am! But at the same time I like my saddle. Just all my other ergon stuff is awesome and I'm wondering if I'd like it more. The woes of a bike part whore.


+1.... I was fine with my standard grips, bought Ergons on a whim, never looked back.

I'd be interested in trying that saddle too, but I'm not sure if I can justify the $130 price tag... :eekster:


----------



## wankel (Mar 7, 2004)

erik1245 said:


> +1.... I was fine with my standard grips, bought Ergons on a whim, never looked back.
> 
> I'd be interested in trying that saddle too, but I'm not sure if I can justify the $130 price tag... :eekster:


There is a cheaper model available as well. Less than $100, I believe.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

I would test it out without question! Im always looking for a good one for the road bike.

Slr causes the least numbness

fizik arione versus is most comfortable on my sit bones after 50 miles

Every other one I have tried makes my weener numb 8===D


----------



## troyer2112 (Mar 31, 2008)

I am ready to put the money down on one. When will they be available? Going for the Pro Carbon


----------



## wankel (Mar 7, 2004)

I was told they would be available mid-april. But I haven't found them in stock anywhere yet.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I like the look, but I don't see the all-important width measurement. But if this hurts my butt like the grips hurt the heel of my hands, I am not in the market for one...


----------



## wankel (Mar 7, 2004)

I believe there are two widths small and large, 135mm and 145mm respectively.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Estimated price?


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks neat, quality company, but I'll stick with my suspended leather. Can't really say more without actually sitting on it, you know?


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Sheepo5669 said:


> I would test it out without question! Im always looking for a good one for the road bike.
> 
> Slr causes the least numbness
> 
> ...


Try a Brooks, the best most comfy saddle IMO. Not cheap but look around feebay and Craigslist for a deal. You'll thank me later.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Looks like Dirt Rag has a saddle in for testing....

First Impression: Niner Air 9 RDO | Dirt Rag Magazine

(And I still really want one.)


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Looks good butt it took alot of saddles to make my but happy:thumbsup:


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 25, 2012)

I just broke my saddle and am in need of a replacement asap. Had seen these a while ago, kind of bummed they still aren't shipping as I really don't want to wait. Tempted to buy something cheap just as a stopgap but I hate wasting money like that so I will likely go in a different direction. I have been very impressed with their grips and their overall philosophy, my guess is this one is a winner.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 25, 2012)

Jarlaxle said:


> I just broke my saddle and am in need of a replacement asap. Had seen these a while ago, kind of bummed they still aren't shipping as I really don't want to wait. Tempted to buy something cheap just as a stopgap but I hate wasting money like that so I will likely go in a different direction. I have been very impressed with their grips and their overall philosophy, my guess is this one is a winner.


So I emailed Ergon re availability of the pro version in the team colors and was told they won't be shipping until June.


----------



## wankel (Mar 7, 2004)

Jenson is not expecting any until July.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Just back from a 3 week road trip and finally seeing this SM3 conversation. Here is the latest on the SM3 Saddles for the USA/CAN market.....

- Arrival of all SM3 sizes and models will be early June '12. There was a late decision to make a change in production, hence the delay.

- Price point for the full range is $129-$229. All saddles utilize the same features. Price point is justified by materials use, ie: carbon rails, carbon shell, etc.

- Saddle available in 2 sizes; Small and Large. This is the widths in the saddles. Small is 135 mm and the Large is 145 mm.

- We do plan on offering a demo program to local bike shops where you the consumer can test ride. This option also available at events we attend.

Below is tech sheet for the saddle.

Post up any questions, I will answer them as I lurk around on MTBR.

Now for my personal opinion....
I have been riding/racing since 1996, everything from XC to multi-day rides. The SM3 is special indeed! I have been riding the SM3 since Feb '12. In that time I have did a 11-day stage race, 110 mile road ride, and countless mtb rides and races. This is the only saddle that I have ridden that hasn't given me saddle sores. It is also the only saddle I have ridden where it feels like I am sitting "in" the saddle vs. "on' the saddle. For me, the saddle ranks up there with the Ergon grips as a game changer in its respective accessory category.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## Phatass (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey Jeff, do u have any shops in Tucson that are doing demos? Is there any way to know size without trying both? I currently ride a Silverado which I guess would be a small?


----------



## dusty sweep (Jan 22, 2012)

saddle looks to wide.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

It’s always tempting to change to something new because it’s new, but I now ride on a Specialized Phenon Expert in a 145mm after trying three other saddles. The Phenon is so comfortable for me that I don’t even think about my @$$ anymore. I’d hate to buy something new and not like it. It would just end up in my bike parts drawer with the other saddles. Maybe someday if my LBS has a demo, I may try it, until then “if ain’t broke…”


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

dusty sweep said:


> saddle looks to wide.


There are two widths, both being close to industry standards. I'm certain one of the two would fit most riders just fine.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Phatass said:


> Hey Jeff, do u have any shops in Tucson that are doing demos? Is there any way to know size without trying both? I currently ride a Silverado which I guess would be a small?


Demo program is being established now. Will announce it once we have shops on-board and the saddles fully arrive here in the USA.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

I've got to get a new saddle, my old WTB SST is falling apart. The price doesn't concern me although it is a large chunk of change to put down on a saddle that I _hope_ works. What I want to know is, how well are they expected to hold up to a super clyde (I'm around 265 right now)?


----------



## emptyvoxel (Jul 2, 2008)

ERGON said:


> - We do plan on offering a demo program to local bike shops where you the consumer can test ride. This option also available at events we attend.
> 
> Jeff K
> Ergon USA


Hi Jeff,

Make sure you bring a couple to Mountain Bike Oregon in August. I'm in the market for a new saddle, so I'll hunt you down on day 1 to give it a thorough test.

Thanks!


----------



## wankel (Mar 7, 2004)

There are a few available on Ebay now:
ergon sm3 | eBay


----------



## 5foldtravel (Oct 5, 2011)

*Sm3*



ERGON said:


> Demo program is being established now. Will announce it once we have shops on-board and the saddles fully arrive here in the USA.
> 
> Jeff K
> Ergon USA


Anything on the weights on the saddles. ty


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

5foldtravel said:


> Anything on the weights on the saddles. ty


Saddle weights listed on the Ergon website: ERGON BIKE ERGONOMICS

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## hanklr (Oct 16, 2009)

*Online dealer stock*

Jeff, when will the bigger online dealers like Jenson, universal cycles, bikebling, have these? I've emailed all three, but no one has an answer. And lastly, any bigger delay on the SM3-L Pro (Black, 440 000 15) specifically?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

hanklr said:


> Jeff, when will the bigger online dealers like Jenson, universal cycles, bikebling, have these? I've emailed all three, but no one has an answer. And lastly, any bigger delay on the SM3-L Pro (Black, 440 000 15) specifically?


As of this AM (June 22), a majority of the saddles are on the water headed for the USA/CAN market. A much smaller shipment is coming via air shipment for distributors and other pre-orders. They delay is caused by a high demand at the Worldwide level and the capacity to make the saddles, ie: handmade.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## JasonCz (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Looks like this will be a nice product. :thumbsup:


----------



## swade (Sep 9, 2007)

Jeff, 

What is the update now? I don't see that anyone has these for sale including the online store on ergon's site. I've had an sm3 pro on order through my LBS for several months now.


----------



## wankel (Mar 7, 2004)

Well, I finally got my SM3 saddle but didn't quite like it. I think I am going to sell it and try the wider version.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

swade said:


> Jeff,
> 
> What is the update now? I don't see that anyone has these for sale including the online store on ergon's site. I've had an sm3 pro on order through my LBS for several months now.


We have 2 shipments coming to the USA; a small air shipment and a larger sea shipment. The air shipment is here as of 7/10/12. It is all SM3 and SM3 Pro in size Large. You can get them here: https://www.ergon-bike.com/us/en/shop/category/saddles

Sea shipment is almost here. If your LBS ordered from us, they should expect that saddles any day now. If they ordered from a distributor, the wait will be a tad longer as distributor orders are placed and made on their own timeline.

Highly suggest checking with your LBS to see where they ordered from. This will give you a better understanding of the time frame.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## Jesselc (Jun 29, 2012)

I just got the sm3 pro today and tried it out. The ride was about 5.5 miles of single track with a half dozen or so technical sections. Most of the trail is hard pack with areas of loose rocks and a few sandy washouts. First impressions are good. I expected to be at least uncomfortable if not sore after my first time on this saddle. I feel fine. The saddle felt sturdy but not uncomfortable. I love my ergon gs2 grips so I bought the saddle without being able to try it out first. I'm happy. Like any of Ergon's products, once you have it adjusted the way you like, it fits great. Not too much to say. It feels solid but not uncomfortable and once you have it tilted just right you almost "fit" right into it. It's really nice, looks good too.


----------



## qirill (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey Jeff
Interesting in this saddle but can you explain it there any difference between simple and pro version except carbon fibre baseplate and 10 gramms of weight? I am a bit limited in my funds so in my case weight is not an issue.
Thanks.


----------



## Jesselc (Jun 29, 2012)

I contacted Ergon prior to my purchase with the same question. Here is their response sent to me in a message via facebook. "Jesse, you should purchase what you can afford. All the saddles are the same form and concept. Only difference is weight and materials used."

I would've got any of them I just found the pro online at a really good price. I paid 110 for the pro.


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

Getting my SM3 Pro today. Hopefully get a chance to test it out on Sunday.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 25, 2012)

Would love to hear some more real world reviews of this saddle. 

Any more news on a demo program?


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

Have it. Love it Ergon SM3 Pro Carbon Saddle Review | ridingagainstthegrain


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Lawfarm--nice review and excellent photographs. I'm tempted on the saddle, but my heart is set on the GS2 grips at the moment.


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

heyyall said:


> Lawfarm--nice review and excellent photographs. I'm tempted on the saddle, but my heart is set on the GS2 grips at the moment.


Well in that case...

Ergon GS1 Review | ridingagainstthegrain


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

lawfarm said:


> Well in that case...
> 
> Ergon GS1 Review | ridingagainstthegrain


More good stuff. Thanks.


----------



## grendalfly (Nov 18, 2009)

lawfarm said:


> Well in that case...
> 
> Ergon GS1 Review | ridingagainstthegrain


Have you try the Fizik Antares VS on any of your MTBs?

I have been running a Fizik Arione VS for the last month on my XC/ endurance bike. I love the long saddle and different positions that I can get as well as the narrow width and wings. I wanted a saddle with a channel and long length for seated climbs and so I could move my positions around a bit on long rides ( 4hrs+). . Only time will tell if it is durable enough since it is a "Road" saddle, but I am having fun with the experiment. If I can demo an Ergon I might try one since we seem to be looking for similar characteristics in a saddle and I know I am going to kill this Fizik before getting more than 2 -3 months out of it.


----------



## Zoomy29er (Aug 16, 2012)

Take my review with a grain of salt, since I'm a girl and have thus far only tried the saddle on my road bike (because I've been looking for a REALLY T-shaped saddle with a relief dent, rather than a cut-out. I've had the best luck with the Bontrager InForm Affinity saddle, but it's not as T-shaped as it could be and my gracilis muscles always end up feeling pretty beat-up by the 50 mile mark).

I have the size large base model saddle. It was good for a short ride, but on a longer ride I found it to not be as comfortable. It has a couple of ridges that run down the length of the saddle and by the end of a 30 miler I was REALLY feeling those ridges digging into my butt sort of midway between my sit-bones and my butt crack. The nose is a hair wide for road riding, as well. 

I think it could be a good saddle for mountain biking or cyclocross, though (and I plan to put it on my CX bikes for Fall races), since my hinder isn't actually on the saddle nearly as much. I really suspect the suspension built into the saddle would be great on rough singletrack and roots (I LOVED it on bumps and crap on our poorly-maintaned MI roads). I'll be interested to see if Ergon does eventually come out with a road-specific version of the saddle and how it might differ. With a few changes to the design (narrower nose, lose the ridges, keep the suspension feature) it would be perfect as a road saddle. It's as firm as the firmest road saddles I've used, which I like.


----------



## llamma (Apr 28, 2012)

Can anyone that's tried both the SM3 and the Specialized Phenom saddle tell me how they compare? 

I'm currently using a Phenom Comp Gel and thinking about upgrading to a Phenom Pro (the one with carbon rails) to drop some weight. The Phenom is comfortable enough, but if the SM3 is that much better I might just go with the SM3 Pro Carbon. The lack of a complete split in the middle of the saddle has me a little worried since it seems that there still might be a little pressure point in the relief area.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Zoomy29er said:


> Take my review with a grain of salt, since I'm a girl and have thus far only tried the saddle on my road bike (because I've been looking for a REALLY T-shaped saddle with a relief dent, rather than a cut-out. I've had the best luck with the Bontrager InForm Affinity saddle, but it's not as T-shaped as it could be and my gracilis muscles always end up feeling pretty beat-up by the 50 mile mark).
> 
> I have the size large base model saddle. It was good for a short ride, but on a longer ride I found it to not be as comfortable. It has a couple of ridges that run down the length of the saddle and by the end of a 30 miler I was REALLY feeling those ridges digging into my butt sort of midway between my sit-bones and my butt crack. The nose is a hair wide for road riding, as well.
> 
> I think it could be a good saddle for mountain biking or cyclocross, though (and I plan to put it on my CX bikes for Fall races), since my hinder isn't actually on the saddle nearly as much. I really suspect the suspension built into the saddle would be great on rough singletrack and roots (I LOVED it on bumps and crap on our poorly-maintaned MI roads). I'll be interested to see if Ergon does eventually come out with a road-specific version of the saddle and how it might differ. With a few changes to the design (narrower nose, lose the ridges, keep the suspension feature) it would be perfect as a road saddle. It's as firm as the firmest road saddles I've used, which I like.


Keep in mind the SM3 is a male and mtb specific saddle. Issues you have mentioned were also mentioned by our female Topeak-Ergon athletes.

Road saddle on the way. It will be shown at Eurobike and Interbike :thumbsup:

Personally, as a rider/racer, I wear large sized bibs and have a 33 inch waist. I weigh in at 170 lbs. I ride the SM3-Small on the mtb and the SM3-L on the road bike.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## Zoomy29er (Aug 16, 2012)

I'll be interested in the road saddle, for certain. You guys are definitely on the right track with this, I think.

As for size, there is no way the S would fit me. My sit bones are 130mm apart, so I'd be falling off one side or the other on the S. Generally saddles 145-150mm wide work well for me.


----------



## IH8MUD (Feb 8, 2008)

looking for the Ergon Pro Carbon Monolink... Anyone in the UK wanna send me one?


----------



## jrange (Sep 8, 2011)

ERGON said:


> Keep in mind the SM3 is a male and mtb specific saddle. Issues you have mentioned were also mentioned by our female Topeak-Ergon athletes.
> 
> Road saddle on the way. It will be shown at Eurobike and Interbike :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Im 5'9 160 pounds, 34 inch waist...I got a small pro carbon sm3 and this thing is torture. Any chance the large would work better? All I ride is single track.


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

jrange said:


> Im 5'9 160 pounds, 34 inch waist...I got a small pro carbon sm3 and this thing is torture. Any chance the large would work better? All I ride is single track.


What specifically is wrong?

I'm 6', 150#, 32" waist, but like wide saddles. The Large works well for me...but is a bit wide at times on the mountain bike, for when you need to get behind the saddle quickly.


----------



## jrange (Sep 8, 2011)

lawfarm said:


> What specifically is wrong?
> 
> I'm 6', 150#, 32" waist, but like wide saddles. The Large works well for me...but is a bit wide at times on the mountain bike, for when you need to get behind the saddle quickly.


it is by far the most uncomfortable bike seat I have ever ridden....I love Ergon products and could not wait to get a hold of this seat. By the end of just a short ride I can't wait to get off the seat. I have read all these great reviews about how comfortable this seat is and just want to know what am I doing wrong?


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

jrange said:


> it is by far the most uncomfortable bike seat I have ever ridden....I love Ergon products and could not wait to get a hold of this seat. By the end of just a short ride I can't wait to get off the seat. I have read all these great reviews about how comfortable this seat is and just want to know what am I doing wrong?


Again--it is hard to know how to help unless you can explain what is sore, where it hurts, when, after how long, etc.


----------



## wankel (Mar 7, 2004)

jrange said:


> it is by far the most uncomfortable bike seat I have ever ridden....I love Ergon products and could not wait to get a hold of this seat. By the end of just a short ride I can't wait to get off the seat. I have read all these great reviews about how comfortable this seat is and just want to know what am I doing wrong?


I had the exact same experience. It is the only saddle that made me not want continue my ride. I prefer wide, flat saddles, and that hump on the sm3 was torture.


----------



## jrange (Sep 8, 2011)

My sit bones feel bruised, just wondering if the small is too narrow. might be on the inside of my sit bones.


----------



## Iwanttorideatnight (Dec 21, 2011)

I ordered a pro carbon and I'm wondering if the carbon rail would be fine with my bontrager saddle bag? Everything in the bag weighs 1.48 lbs.

The saddle will be at my door three days from now and I'm worried that so far the saddle doesn't have good reviews.

To those who already bought and tried the saddle and was not satisfied of the outcome. Are you guys going to resell the item?


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

As an owner of three various brand saddles that sit in a drawer unused, I will no longer buy one until I have had a chance to demo it. I went through my LBS and checked out a couple of saddles a year ago and put over 50 miles on each before settling on a Specialized saddle that fit. I would do the same for the Ergon. If my LBS can get a couple in for demo, I may give them a try. Other than that, I don’t recommend buying before trying.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Iwanttorideatnight said:


> I ordered a pro carbon and I'm wondering if the carbon rail would be fine with my bontrager saddle bag? Everything in the bag weighs 1.48 lbs.
> 
> The saddle will be at my door three days from now and I'm worried that so far the saddle doesn't have good reviews.
> 
> To those who already bought and tried the saddle and was not satisfied of the outcome. Are you guys going to resell the item?


Yes, the carbon rails will be fine with the seat bag straps. We have had riders using seat bags in XC/Marathon races carrying small items like tubes and tool with no problems or excessive wear. Same goes for a few riders who did Tour Divide and the Colorado Trail Race carrying seatbags with up to 10+ lbs of gear.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

wankel said:


> ....and that hump on the sm3 was torture.


If you are contacting the "hump" or nose of the saddle while riding, you are sitting to far forward on the saddle. The nose should not be contacted, until you move forward to sit on the nose to climb steep terrain. The time here should not be long....minutes at that. For the remaining ride you should be siting back on the saddle. There is a sweet spot, and when the sit bones are in the right spot, you shouldn't feel the middle to front of the saddle. If you are feeling these spots, check the fore/aft as well as the saddle height.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Just to add my 2¢ and personal opinion as a rider....

For mountain biking in XC, marathon, and 100-mile events, I use the SM3-S. This saddle works for me as I am on and off the saddle a lot.

For longer than 100-mile events and road riding, I use the SM3-L. This riding tends to lead to more sitting, so the SM3-L offers more of a platform and comfort.

This past weekend I used the SM3-L for the Vapor Trail 125. Without a doubt the SM3-L was what was needed for me to be in the Colorado backcountry for 13+ hours.

In 2013, we will offer a road saddle as well as offer the road and mtb saddles in 3 sizes; Small, Medium, and Large.

After Interbike next week, we will offer a demo program for consumers to try the saddle at their LBS. Dealers can see us at Interbike to get the details on the demo program.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## Iwanttorideatnight (Dec 21, 2011)

ERGON said:


> Yes, the carbon rails will be fine with the seat bag straps. We have had riders using seat bags in XC/Marathon races carrying small items like tubes and tool with no problems or excessive wear. Same goes for a few riders who did Tour Divide and the Colorado Trail Race carrying seatbags with up to 10+ lbs of gear.
> 
> Jeff K
> Ergon USA


Thanks Jeff for your reply.


----------



## Zoomy29er (Aug 16, 2012)

ERGON said:


> In 2013, we will offer a road saddle as well as offer the road and mtb saddles in 3 sizes; Small, Medium, and Large.


How will the sizing differ from the current S/L options?

BTW, what is your sit bone measurement? Mine are 130ish, so I have the L (all the saddles that have worked for me have been 143-150mm wide). I doubt the S would work for me without falling off to one side or the other.


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

So far I love mine. I've been riding it for about a month now, but, no rides over 10 miles yet. I haven't had any soreness related to the saddle or any of the usual break in soreness that usually comes with using a new saddle. For the record, It's the SM3 Pro Large. I'm 6'2" around the 270 mark most the time.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Zoomy29er said:


> How will the sizing differ from the current S/L options?


For 2013 we will introduce 3 sizes for the SM3 mtb saddle and the SR3 road saddle. The current Small and Large will become Small and Medium in 2013. We will be adding a wider saddle in 2013. This will become the Large.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## Iwanttorideatnight (Dec 21, 2011)

I change the stock bonty saddle to a pro carbon. Road around for a few blocks and did a lot of seat adjustment. Initial impression, butt hurt. My height is 5'9" and 165 lbs. I feel that my stock saddle is more forgiving despite of its narrow shape. I'm still hoping that I will find the sweet spot or just sell it.


----------



## Stray Mutt (Dec 3, 2011)

I picked up a SM3- Small about a month ago. My sit bones measured about 130. I'm 6 foot 185 lbs with a 35 waist. I went with the small because it was similar in size to my Gobi XM which I liked but had a cracked carbon rail.

Rode it maybe 10-12 times between 1 and 2 hours. I had to move it around just a little but once I found the sweet spot it felt great. I was switching to a hardtail at the same time.

I rode it Sunday for 9-1/2 hours in the Wet, Muddy, Rainy and for me, Long, Vermont 50. Best saddle ever for me. Never thought about it during the race, never felt the need to reapply chamois cream, never had a bit of butt pain. 

Your mileage may vary but for me this is the best saddle ever. Unfortunately I'm going to need three more to outfit the whole stable.


----------



## antimike (Sep 26, 2011)

I wrote a review recently regarding my experience(s) with the SM3.

Ergon SM3 (2012 Model) - Moutain Bike Saddle Review « One More Mile

Take a look and let me know what you think. Hopefully people who are on the fence regarding this saddle will find this helpful.

I know that saddle choice is kind of like underwear and that everyone has their own preference.


----------



## Stray Mutt (Dec 3, 2011)

Good review and I agree with your findings. And after 50 miles on Sunday, 12 hours driving on Monday, I rode 45 minutes yesterday and it still felt comfortable. 

And it's true, saddles are like underwear with lots of personal preference. However, unlike underwear, I never ride without a saddle!


----------



## antimike (Sep 26, 2011)

Stray Mutt said:


> Good review and I agree with your findings. And after 50 miles on Sunday, 12 hours driving on Monday, I rode 45 minutes yesterday and it still felt comfortable.
> 
> And it's true, saddles are like underwear with lots of personal preference. However, unlike underwear, I never ride without a saddle!


LOL let us hope that you've never ridden without a saddle. That might be ummm...tragic to say the least.


----------



## Zoomy29er (Aug 16, 2012)

ERGON said:


> For 2013 we will introduce 3 sizes for the SM3 mtb saddle and the SR3 road saddle. The current Small and Large will become Small and Medium in 2013. We will be adding a wider saddle in 2013. This will become the Large.
> 
> Jeff K
> Ergon USA


Cool. When will the SR3 become available? I looked at photos of it and it appears that the things I didn't like about the SM3 on my road bike tests will be better for me with the SR3, at least from what I can garner from photos. I still want to try the SM3 on my new mtn bike, once it arrives (I haven't bothered trying it on my current bike, since that bike's such a poor fit for me to begin with and I doubt I could determine anything, either way).


----------



## Just Ridin (Sep 13, 2012)

I love the grips and if the saddle is as good as the grips it should be great.
:thumbsup:


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Zoomy29er said:


> Cool. When will the SR3 become available? I looked at photos of it and it appears that the things I didn't like about the SM3 on my road bike tests will be better for me with the SR3, at least from what I can garner from photos. I still want to try the SM3 on my new mtn bike, once it arrives (I haven't bothered trying it on my current bike, since that bike's such a poor fit for me to begin with and I doubt I could determine anything, either way).


SR3 is a 2013 product. So expect it in late Spring 2013. Of course this is subject to change.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

ERGON said:


> For 2013 we will introduce 3 sizes for the SM3 mtb saddle and the SR3 road saddle. The current Small and Large will become Small and Medium in 2013. We will be adding a wider saddle in 2013. This will become the Large.
> 
> Jeff K
> Ergon USA


Thats awesome that you are changing the sizing.  I appreciate buying a large after looking at the measurements only to realize it is far too narrow in real world application for my arse. Now it is really a medium after marketing as a large. You wanna exchange it for the right size? :madman:


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Adim_X said:


> Thats awesome that you are changing the sizing.  I appreciate buying a large after looking at the measurements only to realize it is far too narrow in real world application for my arse. Now it is really a medium after marketing as a large. You wanna exchange it for the right size? :madman:


In 2012, we have 2 saddles sizes, small and large. This is what is available in the 2012 SM3 and what was released in the saddle tech specs and marketing. There was no larger size, or did we hide this from the specs or buying options. As a consumer in 2012 you only had the option of small and large.

In 2013, we are releasing and updated SM3 and a new road saddle called the SR3. We will also introduce a new larger size. This is *NEW* for 2013, not available in 2012. Correct, we are keeping the current small size, but the 2012 large will be come the 2013 medium in favor of a *NEW* larger sized saddle.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

I understand it's new for 2013. What I am saying is that your marketing implied to me that this was a large size saddle when in reality, it is only medium width. Poor consumer decision on my part and I feel it is semi sketchy marketing on your part. It's cool, I will sell this one and may consider your real large next year.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Adim_X said:


> I understand it's new for 2013. What I am saying is that your marketing implied to me that this was a large size saddle when in reality, it is only medium width. Poor consumer decision on my part and I feel it is semi sketchy marketing on your part. It's cool, I will sell this one and may consider your real large next year.


You probably should be using the actual measurement of the saddle instead of random nomenclature imo.


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

im so confused on which size i should get. S or L

i'm 5'10" with a waist of 33. Do you think I can go with a S?


----------



## Zoomy29er (Aug 16, 2012)

fondoo said:


> im so confused on which size i should get. S or L
> 
> i'm 5'10" with a waist of 33. Do you think I can go with a S?


What's your sit bones measurement? I see so many people talking about their height and weight, which doesn't really have a whole lot to do with appropriate saddle size, otherwise average-sized women would always be on narrow saddles and men would be on wider saddles--which is the reverse of reality, mostly because women have wider pelvises and generally have wider sit bones to go with them. The rule of thumb that I've always been told is to take one's sit bone measurement and add 5-10mm to each side will get a saddle that fits well and won't have a person falling off either side. For instance, my sit bones are about 130mm apart, so I generally do well on saddles that are 140-150mm wide.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

</a>

Here are the 2012 SM3 saddle dimensions
*SM3-S:* 287 L x 135 W
*SM3-L:* 287 L x 146 W

Germany is in the process of releasing an online and mobile app to help pick the proper size based on the rider dimensions and intended rider use. We are pushing here in the USA for them to release this ASAP.

I do not have the 2013 saddle dimensions, as the saddle is not finalized for production.

Personally, I am 6 ft, have a 33" waist, weigh 165 lbs. I ride the SM3-L

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## Stray Mutt (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm happily riding a small at 6 foot 180lbs.

I bought the small based on sit bone measurements. I was at the upper end for the small and the lower end for the large, since they overlap. Jeff from Ergon told me if that was the case to base the rest of the decision on how I liked the size of my current saddle. I liked my old saddle and it was narrow so I went with a small. 

I'm never a small in anything, so my advice is to ignore S or L and pick based on sit bone measurements. Who knows, I may have been happy with a Large had I gone that way, but I am definitely happy with a small.


----------



## Idshooter (Oct 27, 2006)

Been ridding a regular SM3 on my hard tail and a Pro on my trail bike both in the small width for the last 4 months. By far the most comfortable saddle I have ever ridden hands down. I was running a WTB Vigo on my trail bike and thought that I would never switch it out because of the comfortable all day sitting I got out of it. Well the Ergon is twice the saddle that the WTB was. I was using a Specialized Phenom on the hard tail and will never look back on that one. The Ergon flat out blows the Phenom out of the water. My only complaint is on the regular SM3 which has developed an annoing creak. The Pro has been flawless. Really wish I would have bought 2 Pros but as far as comfort they are the same. Maybe a little oil would fix the creak. I don't use Ergon's grips but from now on their saddles are all I will own.


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

my ergon sm3-s arrived today. look forward to install it on my 2013 cannondale jekyll 3


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

i upgraded my stock saddle tonight on my cannondale jekyll 3 and all i can say is wow.
my butt thanks you!


----------



## Bikeboxer (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a question to ask you guys... Today I went to the specialized bike store in order to measure my seat bones... I am undecided if getting a specialized saddle or an ergon one..
My sitbones were measured as 130 mms, so if I want to buy an ergon saddle, which size should I get???


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

ERGON said:


> For 2013 we will introduce 3 sizes for the SM3 mtb saddle
> Jeff K
> Ergon USA


do you know roughly the width of the new large?


----------



## Zoomy29er (Aug 16, 2012)

Bikeboxer said:


> My sitbones were measured as 130 mms, so if I want to buy an ergon saddle, which size should I get???


That's about what mine are and I'm on a L. A S would have had me falling off one side or the other. Rule of thumb is to have ~10mm on either side of one's sit bones. I think the L Ergon is 145-150ish, IIRC.


----------



## saltz (Sep 4, 2010)

besides the addition of a third size (S,M and L), are there any other changes to the SM3 that make it worth waiting for the 2013 model (for endurance MTB racing)?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

saltz said:


> besides the addition of a third size (S,M and L), are there any other changes to the SM3 that make it worth waiting for the 2013 model (for endurance MTB racing)?


 The SM3 mtb saddle and the SR3 road saddle will use an updated foam for 2013. It is a highly developed German orthopedic foam found in high end running shoes.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

So Jeff, I ordered one a few weeks ago and they were back ordered until the 15th or so of this month. Any chance mine will be a 2013? How would I know?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Silentfoe said:


> So Jeff, I ordered one a few weeks ago and they were back ordered until the 15th or so of this month. Any chance mine will be a 2013? How would I know?


The updated SM3 saddles will not arrive until March 2013

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Meh, oh well. I liked it enough spec'd as it was. I'm sure I'll be happy. If not, you'll hear all about it


----------



## Chicote (Oct 4, 2005)

Love this saddle. Not sure what size I have... Large? I have the regular, came off of using a Spec. Henge - I think it was too narrow. But have used the WTB rocket and love the Ergon. Rode 7hrs in it and felt great.


----------



## Phatass (Sep 16, 2005)

This really is a great saddle. Got one on ebay for half off and replaced the stock saddle on my RM 950. Noticed the difference immediately. Really supports your sit bones. Don't have any soreness after riding, which I would get with the stock saddle and my old Silverado. It feels like you are sitting on top of the saddle rather than the saddle wedging in your crack. The material is very slippery and it is very easy getting off the back. I have the pro large. Don't know why they are changing the foam- feels great as is. Nice work Ergon. If you get one, make sure the saddle is completely flat or angled slightly down.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Mine made it in. SM3-L Pro Carbon. Weighed 206g. I put it on slightly nose down, almost imperceptible. Seems fine so far but with all the snow and mud outside I haven't been able to put any quality time on it yet.


----------



## DLd (Feb 15, 2005)

Are the 2013 models of the SM3 with the updated foam in stock now at suppliers like BTI?


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I spent a four day weekend in St. George Utah a couple weeks ago and put in over 80 miles. I never once had an issue getting back on the bike each morning, at least from a sore underside. That's a first. Score one for Ergon.

I did find that I spend more time up on the nose section of the saddle than the rear. I also found that I could just slide back a bit when I got tired and it felt like a complete change-up of sit pressure. This will make a great endurance saddle.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

DLd said:


> Are the 2013 models of the SM3 with the updated foam in stock now at suppliers like BTI?


No. The 2013 SM3 will not hit N. American soil until late April or early May.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## mudhen (Aug 16, 2012)

ERGON said:


> No. The 2013 SM3 will not hit N. American soil until late April or early May.
> 
> Jeff K
> Ergon USA


Thanks Jeff!

Can you please post up when the 2013 SM3 L is available, and where?

Thanks!

mudhen


----------



## Zornitta (May 16, 2013)

They will be available at Brazil?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

You will need to check with the Brazilian distributor to see if they are stocking the SM3. Their contact is...

Vanguarda Sports
Rua Maria Candida, 1372
Vila Gullherme
Sao Paulo

E-Mail: [email protected]
Homepage: :: VANGUARDA ::

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## walangkatapat (Jun 2, 2009)

Any reviews on the new road saddle?


----------



## argibson (Jul 30, 2010)

I won a large black pro sm3 at annadel Xc recently. I have the same saddle on all road and mtb bikes (spesh phenom 143), so not sure I am going to try it or not. It's about the width I think I need and looks great...just not really looking for a new saddle and kinda like having the same one to be conditioned on, instead of having a diff saddle one one bike. Anyone looking for one?


----------



## walangkatapat (Jun 2, 2009)

SR3 road saddle reviews, anyone?


----------



## MarvinK (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm wondering about an SME3 review, there seems to be few reviews.


----------



## Logover (Jul 30, 2008)

Does anyone know if the ti rail vs carbon rail saddle have any difference in give or flex. 
Another example question would be is there better vibration in one or the other?


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey Jeff,
Could you explain the actual differences in the SM3 (MTB specific) and the SR3 (road specific)? They look almost identical.
Also, it seems the beef with these saddles is with the perennial area being too firm and/or not relieved enough. What is/was the thought behind that?
Thanks!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

The SM saddles vs the SR saddle....
- The SR is much firmer than the SM saddles.
- The nose on the SR is also not as padded as the SM saddles.
- SR saddle in general is lower profile.
- Due to the constant state of sitting, the SR saddle has less organic shaping. The SM saddles have more rounded corners due to the on/off the saddle while riding.

There is not a large relief in our saddles for 1 big reason, these tend to lead to more issue rather than solve issues. Deep reliefs or holes in the saddles create ridges....which tend to push into rider soft tissue. With saddle our research, we found the deepest relief you can make with out causing issues to the rider soft tissue is 6mm deep. Our SMC3 has the deepest relief offering of 6mm. Rest of our saddles have minimal relief. If a rider is having issues in the perennial area with any brand of saddle it comes down to 2 things; saddle height and the rider sitting too far forward on the saddle. We have found through our years of research, going to events, talking with riders, etc......there there are a handful of commonalities being seen...
- Most riders on a saddle that is too narrow
- Most riders saddles are too far back, forcing them too the narrow part of saddle.
- Most riders saddles are too high.

Jeff K
Ergon Bike USA


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

ERGON said:


> There is not a large relief in our saddles for 1 big reason, these tend to lead to more issue rather than solve issues. Deep reliefs or holes in the saddles create ridges....which tend to push into rider soft tissue. With saddle our research, we found the deepest relief you can make with out causing issues to the rider soft tissue is 6mm deep. Our SMC3 has the deepest relief offering of 6mm. Rest of our saddles have minimal relief. If a rider is having issues in the perennial area with any brand of saddle it comes down to 2 things; saddle height and the rider sitting too far forward on the saddle. We have found through our years of research, going to events, talking with riders, etc......there there are a handful of commonalities being seen...
> - Most riders on a saddle that is too narrow
> - Most riders saddles are too far back.
> - Most riers saddles are too high.
> ...


Informative response, Jeff...thanks. Disregard the inquiry on Roadbike R. So, it looks like I could use an SM saddle on my roadie and just switch out.

Some have said that unlike some saddles, the preferred positioning is slightly nose-down. Is that how the designers envisioned it?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

There are handful of Ergon saddle now. Here it is broken down...
SMR3: MTB race saddle
SMC3: MTB comfort saddle
SME3: Enduro/gravity/all-mtn saddle
SR3: Road
SRX3: CX

Nose down varies from rider to rider. Many of our racers, me included, are about 1 to 2 degrees nose down. This rocks the sitbones forward which translates to about 1-2 extra watts per pedal stroke. This has been measured and proven via an SRM. Of course, this position isn't for everyone. Also, no, this wasn't figured into the design of the saddle. The main key points which all our saddles have in common...
1. Thin shell
2. sit bone pockets formed into the shell. 3 widths available: S, M, L
4. floating rail system which pushes away trail/road feedback.
5. Ride specific tuning. Each saddle has been designed for its intended riding application.

As we tell all consumers/athletes, saddles are tricky. Find what works for you....adjust how you need it. Everyone is different. We'd love to have every rider on an Ergon saddle. We know that isn't 100% possible, but are willing to go to great lengths with design and testing to make the saddle decision that much easier.

Jeff K
Ergon Bike USA


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

ERGON said:


> There are handful of Ergon saddle now. Here it is broken down...
> SMR3: MTB race saddle
> SMC3: MTB comfort saddle
> SME3: Enduro/gravity/all-mtn saddle
> ...


Jeff, one last question (I promise)...where would the older SM3 Pro Carbon model fit in the new line-up?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

The old SM3 would be closest to the new SMR3. The SMR3 has upgrades; better foam (same used in high-end running shoes) and a shell where the thigh/wing area has a bit more flex.

Jeff K
Ergon Bike


----------



## Logover (Jul 30, 2008)

ERGON said:


> There are handful of Ergon saddle now. Here it is broken down...
> SMR3: MTB race saddle
> SMC3: MTB comfort saddle
> SME3: Enduro/gravity/all-mtn saddle
> ...


Hi Jeff,
I was wondering what the difference between the *Fiberglass Composite shell and Carbon Fiber Composite. *Is one going to have more flex/give than the other? I currently have a SM3-S Pro and so far have enjoyed the saddle. I have noticed on longer rides 12hrs and up on the endurance end sit bone points tend to get a little sore. I am looking to buy another product which would would be used for long distance gravel touring and your fit guide keeps putting me to the new srx3-pro. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

The Fiberglass composite is an Ergon made material that we also use use to make our barends, found on such models as the GP3 and GS3. In easy to understand terms, it is a highly impact resistant plastic. Carbon fiber is exactly what it says. Same material used in bike frames, handlebars, etc.

Only differences will be weight and vibration damping. The carbon fiber models are the lightest and offer the most vibration resistance.

If you are on the SM3-S Pro now, but want softer, look at the SMC3 Pro. This is new comfort mtb saddle for 2015...
SMC3 Pro
This will offer softer foam, a deeper relief channel, TiNox rails, and a carbon shell.

Jeff K 
Ergon Bike USA


----------



## Logover (Jul 30, 2008)

ERGON said:


> If you are on the SM3-S Pro now, but want softer, look at the SMC3 Pro. This is new comfort mtb saddle for 2015...


What would the diffeernce be between the SMC3 pro and the SMR3 pro?

and thanks for the quick responses also.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Logover said:


> What would the diffeernce be between the SMC3 pro and the SMR3 pro?


The SMR3 and SMC3 replace the former SM3.

The SMR3 is a full blown mtb race saddle. Firm, lightweight, and similar to the old SM3, but with new foam (see below)

The SMC3 is same shape as SMR3, but has thicker/deeper foam. It's more of the "every day riders" saddle. It also has a 6mm deep relief channel.

All our Pro level saddles offer carbon shells and TiNox rails.

So, when you say you like the SM3 shape, but want a bit more forgiveness in the later hours of a ride, I point you to the SMC3....which has the SM3 shape, but softer foam.

Note, all our saddle now utilize a new foam. We are the only company in the industry using this foam. The foam is the same that is found in high end running shoes by brands like Adidas. It is designed to never break down, hold its form, and offer more shock absorption.

Jeff K
Ergon Bike USA


----------



## Logover (Jul 30, 2008)

ERGON said:


> The SMR3 and SMC3 replace the former SM3.
> 
> The SMR3 is a full blown mtb race saddle. Firm, lightweight, and similar to the old SM3, but with new foam (see below)
> 
> ...


Excellent, sorry little slow sometimes. SMC3-Pro small on order. thanks!


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

Dear Jeff

Good to see your support and respnses. As i about to buy a new saddle (at the moment 130mm Selle Superflow) i need some advice. 
My seat bones are 113mm and online wizard advised M ad that seems to be correct as my current one is to narrow, but my question is about versions. 
I'm gonna to use it for all day AM rides and need to forget about my but and start to admire views. Can you give some more info about E version? What are the dofferences from C version? More cushion, better for long trips, can be used without padded shorts? 

@ guestion for all. 

Was considering also WTB Pure or Selle Max flite Gel flow SLR anyone can compare to Ergon?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

The SMC3 vs the SME3....

The SMC3, as mentioned above, is a comfort mtb saddle. It's designed for all day general mountain bike riding. Think XC style riding with your buddies on your local trails. Your not a racer, you just want to have fun, be comfy. Yes, the SMC3 will have the thickest foam out of all our saddles.

The SME3 is designed around the rigors of more gravity based riding, specifically enduro'ish riding where you are seated to climb as much as ride long descents. The only similarities the SME3 to the SMC3 will have is the pockets in the saddle shell and the sizing. So, if you measure out to a M saddle, you are a M is all the Ergon saddles. The SME3 over the SMC3 will be shorter in the nose and also have a more organic rounded shape (no hard edges/angles). The shorter nose and rounded off shape helps to deflect the legs, clothing, etc when descending for a long time. The SME3 is most at home on any dropper post 

Jeff K
Ergon Bike USA


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

Jeff

Thanks a lot for info. 
Taking above in account, my feelings firstly went to C but later on i got confused so let me clarify more my usage and needs. 

AM style with enduro elements 
Learning how to pass drops and tech sections
Still need to climb many times
Rather on-seat position
Long daily distances
Used with RS dropper post

Would You recommend to stick with C??


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Would suggest the SME3 based on your usage and needs listed above. The SME3 is great mix of seated comfort and out of the way for DH speed. It's there when you need it.

I would only point you toward the SMC3 if your need of "Long Daily Distances" is measured over the 50 mile mark.

Using myself as an example, I use the SME3 when visiting bike parks, big mountain technical rides here in Colorado, on my 140mm and 160mm trail bikes. A few folks local to me on the SMC3 are core male/female mtbers. Riding their 100mm full-suspension bikes for 2 hours at a time, maybe 3-4 times a week after work.

Jeff K
Ergon Bike USA


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

Now i see that provided not enough info. 

1. Hard to admi but i ride regurally 2-3 times a week, but when i manage to do so than i have 5-7hours of freedom than i do maybe 30-40 miles max. 
2. No bikeparks around, rather easy trails.
3. Real opportuniry to Enduro are dedicated trips ~ 30 days a year. 
4. My bike is 140mm AM Banshee Prime. 
5. The real Enduro i do is practising body balance, 3-4 ft drops and similar - still learning.

Am i still candidate for E??


----------



## Logover (Jul 30, 2008)

ERGON said:


> The SMR3 and SMC3 replace the former SM3.
> 
> The SMR3 is a full blown mtb race saddle. Firm, lightweight, and similar to the old SM3, but with new foam (see below)
> 
> ...


Just wanted to follow up with my purchase and thank Jeff. 
The SMC3 was just what I was looking for. Used it on a 375 mile 2.5 day trip and it had just the right amount of additional padding I was looking for over the SM3. SM3 is still good for me for daily use but will be using the SMC3 for longer events for sure. Thank you


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out a couple of things. Hoping Jeff, or anyone else here, can help out.

As a reference: Currently on a Spec. Ruby 155mm. It works, but I'm not in love with it. A bit too long making it catch on shorts with some frequency. The Spec level 1 padding is okay, but a bit firm. 
Conversely, the Spec level 3 padding of the Myth is too soft and results in bad pressure spots on the sensitive bits, which is why it was a fail (that and the uber wide love channel created horrible ridges of pressure).

I can't really figure out what is meant with the Ergon padding descriptions. Though the SMC3 is billed as being more comfortable for long rides, my experience is that more padding is bad after a certain point. What I do like the sound of on that saddle, is the deeper love channel.
The SME3 sounds like an ideal saddle for what I do. Pedal uphill on gravel roads for 1 hr or so, then rock back down on technical, rocky, rooty, jumpy trails. My biggest question with this saddle is: Where is the SIZE LARGE??? If I end up on a narrow saddle, it's nothing but soft tissue all day long.   

Finally, what are the women Ergon athletes riding on?


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

I've tried every saddle that Ergon makes and I just put a new SMR-3 S on my Colnago road bike. Best saddle ever! More comfortable to me then even the SMC. Two 3-hour rides so far on it and never even thought about it until I got off and said "I never thought about my new saddle once!"


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

This description souns like lot of XC on E model especiallythose long uphills. 
?



jm2e said:


> The SME3 sounds like an ideal saddle for what I do. Pedal uphill on gravel roads for 1 hr or so, then rock back down on technical, rocky, rooty, jumpy trails. ?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

jm2e said:


> I can't really figure out what is meant with the Ergon padding descriptions.


We do not group our saddles by "padding descriptions". Our saddles are named and designed based on the intended usage. Example....

SM*R*3: MTB *race* saddle, xc, marathon, stage racing
SM*C*3: MTB *comfort* saddle, general everyday mtbing, non-racing saddle
SM*E*3: *E*nduro/gravity/all-mtn saddle
S*R*3: *Road*/Road racing
SR*X*3: *CX* / adventure road / gravel

The foam we use in our saddles in used by no other company in the bike industry. The next industry who uses this foam is the high end running shoe industry. This foam is designed to hold it's shape and density over time and not break down. It can also handle shock and impact better over the typically used saddle foam. In general, the foam in all our saddles is super thin. This new foam allows for this.....we get more with less. Only the SMC3 has thicker foam, but when compared to other saddles on the market it is still thin.



jm2e said:


> My biggest question with this saddle is: Where is the SIZE LARGE???


The SME3 and SRX3 are not offered in size L as the saddle becomes too wide for the intended use. Through our testing, L sizes in these 2 models caused the saddle to get in the way during the various movements of on/off forward/behind the saddle.



jm2e said:


> Finally, what are the women Ergon athletes riding on?


Our endurance female riders are on the SMR3. Our female gravity riders are on the SME3.

Jeff K
Ergon Bike USA


----------



## Stray Mutt (Dec 3, 2011)

Jeff, when did you start using the new foam?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

In the 2014 and 2015 saddles.

Jeff K
Ergon Bike USA


----------



## tukan (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Jeff, wanted to hear more about the difference between old and new line of your saddles. Is the amount and composition of new foam the only difference? Bought recently SM3 model in saleout and am preponderantly satisfied but on longer distances near the end I start to feel sore of sit bones. I find on touch the padding rather tough. Doesn't that in clash with sit comfort, would switching to SMC3 make considerable difference on long trips?
About the right size choice - on Ergon's size calculator I've been recommended L size, though having sit bones span only 12cm. Ergon generally suggests M for this span. Could my saddle size be too wide and would the M improve anything if I don't have problem with fretting of the edges to thighs?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

As mentioned above, the SM3 is 2 saddles now; the SMR3 and SMC3.

The SMR3 is a pure mtb racing saddle. Firm. Race inspired. Similar to the old SM3

The SMC3 is the same shaping as the SMR3. Only difference here is the SMC3 uses the same foam as the SMR3, but it is much thicker. The SMC3 also has a deeper relief channel. If you desire softer and comfort, look at the SMC3.

As for sizing, if you measure 12cm, you belong on the Medium size saddle. Medium is the size you would run in ALL the Ergon saddle models.

Jeff K
Ergon Bike USA


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

I bought an SMC3 L which will be delivered tomorrow. I am hoping for a little more support for my sit bones than my current Chromag Trailmaster offers. I'm a 6' 205lb rider and I'm hoping the 155mm width will work better for me than the current 140mm I'm on.

Quick question for you Jeff K, I bought the 'base' SMC3 saddle, and it's my understanding that only differences between the 3 levels of saddles is the rail and shell materials? The foam is the same material, and is formed with the same tools & techniques too? 

Here's to hoping my prostatitis settles down!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

D Bone said:


> Quick question for you Jeff K, I bought the 'base' SMC3 saddle, and it's my understanding that only differences between the 3 levels of saddles is the rail and shell materials? The foam is the same material, and is formed with the same tools & techniques too?


Yes, that is correct.

Jeff K
Ergon Bike USA


----------



## tukan (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks Jeff, I know the difference between SMC3 and SME3, what I was asking was diff between SM3 and SMC3 ie. old and new saddle, in short how much is better SMC3 (or SM3 worse). Can somebody riding both saddles compare more thoroughly?


----------



## revcp (Jun 21, 2007)

Hope someone, Jeff especially, is still dipping in on this thread. I'm looking at which Ergon saddle to go with. Specifically I'm going to put it on my Fatbike, with the Arrowhead 135 in mind. My best fitting saddles have been Fizik Arione (road) and Brooks B17N (touring/commuting), so I don't seem to need a lot of cushion. The WTB Speed V didn't cut it on the Fatbike or MTB last year. Just could never get comfortable on it. The reading I've done on the Ergon saddles tilt me toward the SME3. Anyone want to chime in?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

see below


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

tukan said:


> Thanks Jeff, I know the difference between SMC3 and SME3, what I was asking was diff between SM3 and SMC3 ie. old and new saddle, in short how much is better SMC3 (or SM3 worse). Can somebody riding both saddles compare more thoroughly?


Huge differences between the SM3 and SMC3.

The current SMR3 will be closer to the SM3; firm, flat, performance oriented.

The SMC3 uses the same shape as the SMR3, but the foam is much thicker, the relief channel is deeper, and saddle is more tuned towards comfort more than performance.

SMR3 = perfomance mtb race saddle
SMC3 = comfort mtb saddle

Jeff K
Ergon Bike USA


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

revcp said:


> Hope someone, Jeff especially, is still dipping in on this thread. I'm looking at which Ergon saddle to go with. Specifically I'm going to put it on my Fatbike, with the Arrowhead 135 in mind. My best fitting saddles have been Fizik Arione (road) and Brooks B17N (touring/commuting), so I don't seem to need a lot of cushion. The WTB Speed V didn't cut it on the Fatbike or MTB last year. Just could never get comfortable on it. The reading I've done on the Ergon saddles tilt me toward the SME3. Anyone want to chime in?


First, chose your saddle based on intended use....
SMC3: Comfort MTB
SMR3: MTB Race / Performance
SME3: All-mountain / Enduro
SR3: Road / Road Racing
SRX3: CX / Dirt Road / Gravel

Second, chose the correct size. Either S, M, or L....
ERGON BIKE ERGONOMICS

If you seek a firm saddle to be planted on for endurance, look at the SMR3. I don't point you towards the SMC3, as you specifically mention you don't need a lot of cushion. The SME3 is also a softer saddle and not as long. Not ideal if you are looking for a saddle with multiple sitting areas. ie: sitting from back to nose of saddle.

Jeff K
Ergon Bike USA


----------



## revcp (Jun 21, 2007)

ERGON said:


> First, chose your saddle based on intended use....
> SMC3: Comfort MTB
> SMR3: MTB Race / Performance
> SME3: All-mountain / Enduro
> ...


Thanks, Jeff. Appreciate it.

Sent from my 0PJA2 using Tapatalk


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey Jeff, any guess on when the new SMC4 saddles will be available for purchase? Not pinning you down on an exact day, just an educated guess is fine.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

What is the exact difference between the SMR3 Pro and the SR3 Pro, other than one being designated "mountain" and the other "road?"


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

D Bone said:


> Hey Jeff, any guess on when the new SMC4 saddles will be available for purchase?


Right now, estimated delivery to market is mid-Feb 2016. Really good chance it could be a few weeks earlier.

Jeff K
Ergon Bike USA


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

SMR3 Pro is a mid-level mtb racing saddle.
SR3 Pro is a mid level road racing/riding saddle.
Both saddles have carbon shells and TiNox rails.
Intended usage, which alters the design of each saddle slightly, are the only changes. The most noticable difference is the SMR3 will have a more foam and a larger saddle nose. The SR3 is a bit more sleek.

Jeff K
Ergon Bike USA


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

ERGON said:


> SMR3 Pro is a mid-level mtb racing saddle.
> SR3 Pro is a mid level road racing/riding saddle.
> Both saddles have carbon shells and TiNox rails.
> Intended usage, which alters the design of each saddle slightly, are the only changes. The most noticable difference is the SMR3 will have a more foam and a larger saddle nose. The SR3 is a bit more sleek.
> ...


Thank you, Jeff! Much appreciated! I have ridden with road saddles for many, many dirt miles in the past. I am once again on a road saddle on my MTB-your SR3 Pro! Once I got I positioned correctly it has been brilliant!


----------



## revcp (Jun 21, 2007)

Hope you're still checking in here, Jeff. Just wanted to let you and the posters here know how completely satisfied I've been with my SMR3 Comp. I put it on my Fat Bike and it has performed wonderfully on trails and now that the snow is here it's just as good. Best compliment for any saddle is if you don't think about it when you're riding. The only times I've thought about it are when I've had to drop off the back of the saddle for an unanticipated last minute maneuver, and it's been very easy to get off and back on. And for me it's just the right amount of padding, which is to say very little. Once spring comes along and the Fat Bike is hung in the garage I'll put the saddle on my Troll. Kudos on a great product!


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have bought several SMR3's. 2 comps and 2 pro carbon. They are great. Question is about the carbon rails. Their profile seems to limit them to seat posts that clamp from top and bottom only, not from the sides. Is this true, or am I missing something?


----------



## DLd (Feb 15, 2005)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> I have bought several SMR3's. 2 comps and 2 pro carbon. They are great. Question is about the carbon rails. Their profile seems to limit them to seat posts that clamp from top and bottom only, not from the sides. Is this true, or am I missing something?


Yes, seatposts that clamp from the sides are typically limited to only working with round saddle rails. Most seatposts that clamp from the top and bottom are compatible with both oval and round saddle rails. Thompson and Reverbs are examples of seatposts that clamp from the top and bottom and are compatible with all types of saddles (except I-beam, of course...)


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Oval saddle rails found on our Pro Carbon saddles require an aftermarket side clamp from the seatpost manufacturer that fits oval rails. Top/Bottom seat post clamps are good to go as they are.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

ERGON said:


> Oval saddle rails found on our Pro Carbon saddles require an aftermarket side clamp from the seatpost manufacturer that fits oval rails. Top/Bottom seat post clamps are good to go as they are.


I see now. Oval is 7x10mm, whereas round is just 7mm.


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Jeff. 
Will you be able to advise. 
My seat bones are 123mm center to center (so bones have like 145 in total) 
I ride AM/EN but trips are rather 'on seat' and all day 50-70km.
I went to online wizard which advised SME3 M. As far as i know it's 143mm. Isn't that to narrow?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Placek said:


> Hi Jeff.
> Will you be able to advise.
> My seat bones are 123mm center to center (so bones have like 145 in total)
> I ride AM/EN but trips are rather 'on seat' and all day 50-70km.
> I went to online wizard which advised SME3 M. As far as i know it's 143mm. Isn't that to narrow?


If your sitbones measure 12.3cm (123mm) C-to-C, this puts you on the size Medium for all the Ergon saddle models. Medium size is 11-13cm.

For your specific riding, I would suggest the SMA3 over the SME3. While both use the exact same shell and shape, the SMA3 is more comfort oriented, while the SME3 is more race bred.

The SMA3 is new for 2016 and is designed as an comfort all-mountain saddle. Our online saddle sizing app will not show this saddle, as the website and app are being updated for 2016 as I type this. The SMA3 is available now and more info can be found on page 16 here: http://my.ergonbike.com/Ergon_2016_Int_WEB.pdf


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok that's supportive. 
Still the catalogue just slightly distinguish SME from SMA.. 
Taking in account what You said it seems like SMA is more for those riding than flying?

I live in PL but after making some research the SME3 Pro is not available.... worry to think what about 2016 new models... 
Is there a chance ro order them in EU or US already?


----------



## hojong (Jul 25, 2006)

Would the order of softest to hardest saddle be SMC3, SMA3, SME3?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

@Placek

Correct.

The SMA3 is an all-day all-mountain/enduro saddle. Those doing longer backcountry rides on larger travel bikes will favor this saddle

The SME3 is more enduro race bred and more those that like a firm saddle.

Personally, I use the SMA3 for backcountry rides and longer day rides in Moab. I use the SME3 for lift days and the occasional enduo event.

Jeff K
Ergon US


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

hojong said:


> Would the order of softest to hardest saddle be SMC3, SMA3, SME3?


In this order...
SMC3
SMA3
SME3

The SMC3 and SMA3 will be nearly identical in the softness department. The SME3 will be the firmest.

Jeff K
Ergon US


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

ERGON said:


> @Placek
> 
> Correct.
> 
> ...


SMA3 ordered.
will share my thoughts after first rides.


----------



## ROFF (Jul 18, 2015)

Just installe an SME3 today and had a ride. Of the last 3 saddles Ive had its by far the most comfortable and "out of the way". Last saddles I had were a WTB Volt (not good for me) and a Spec. Phenom (better but not great for me)


----------



## Appalachian (Apr 12, 2006)

Does anybody in the 200lb range find the SMC3 too mushy. Trying to decide between the Race and Comfort version and I need the large width. I generally prefer firmer saddles but don't want to take a beating either. Currently on a specialized henge comp that I think has too much swale and is a bit soft. Riding is 3-5 hour trail riding varied to rough terrain. Lots of ups and downs and small jumps.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

I weigh about 250-260 and I just put the SMC3-L comp on my bike. I have only had a couple of rides on it so far. It seems perfect to me. It reminds me of my beloved Koobi Silver saddle which died about a year ago. Since then I have been riding a Madison Flux which is similar to a Charge spoon. It was okay but on longer rides I was getting a sharp pain where my legs meet my body inside my crotch. With the Ergon I haven't had this problem as I ride sitting on my sit bones like my Koobi did. 
I tried a Specialized Henge 155 and my thighes would rub on the sides of the saddle. This is not a problem with the Ergon.
To answer you question though it does not feel squishy at all to me.


----------



## Appalachian (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback Huckleberry. I think I'll give one a try here soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thorwald (Jun 6, 2016)

ERGON - I am involved in long rides, sometimes 12-24h, sometimes up to 7 days. Mainly roads and gravel roads. I practice for BB Tour (1050km race). I found that saddles that work for 100km, does not work for 300 km. 
From you description it looks I should aim at Ergon SMC saddle. But maybe for such long rides more firm saddle would work better ? 
All doing more than 16h rides on a bike welcome to commend ?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Thorwald said:


> ERGON - I am involved in long rides, sometimes 12-24h, sometimes up to 7 days. Mainly roads and gravel roads. I practice for BB Tour (1050km race). I found that saddles that work for 100km, does not work for 300 km.
> From you description it looks I should aim at Ergon SMC saddle. But maybe for such long rides more firm saddle would work better ? All doing more than 16h rides on a bike welcome to commend ?


You are on the right track. I would suggest the SMC3 for your riding style.

The SMC3 is a good mixture of comfort and firmness. Personally, this is the saddle I have on my road bike for longer mileage days.

If you want firmer foam than the SMC3, then look at the SMR3

Softer? Look at the SCM4

The SMR3, SMC3, and SMC4 all use the same shell shape and rail technology. Only differences are the foam thicknesses and the inclusion of gel or not.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

So I'm in the market for a saddle and I've long been interested in Ergon. I think the SMA3 is probably the right choice for me, but I don't know what size. My sit bones measure 13cm . . . right on the cusp of medium and large. Thoughts?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

You'd be a Medium, as we do not offer the SMA3 or SME3 in size L. These 2 saddle models only come in S and M.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

The SMA3 only comes in medium and small.

Edit:
I see that Ergon beat me to posting.


----------



## hkmeup (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello Jeff,

Hope you are still checking this thread.

First off, a little bit of backround about me and my riding. I consider myself a "core" rider you described earlier, riding a 100mm suspension bike from my house to the local trailhead and doing a few laps there (mix of street and trail for a total of 2-2.5 hours) about 3-4 times a week, mostly XC type stuff. Do an occasional XC race here and there so I do like my equipment to be efficient. Being, 125lbs, I've found that saddles that are too firm do not work well at all for me as I barely feel the padding on my bony butt.

So, is there _really _much difference between the SMC3 comp and SMC4 comp gel and is it just as efficient feeling? I'm looking for a bit more sit bone comfort and soft tissue relief without losing the efficient feel of the SMC3. BTW, I believe my position is correct for me and have employed many of the tips you mentioned about not positioning the saddle too far back or too high and having the mid part of the saddle about a degree nose down. Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

The SMC3 sounds like the best option for you. The SMC4 is definitely more comfort oriented with gel, softer deeper foam, and a much deeper relief channel. Overall, the SMC4 is the heavier of the 3 mtb saddles.

Your sitbone width will also dictate which saddle you can ride....
SMR3: S, M, L
SMC3: S, M, L
SMC4: M, L
If you match to a size S, the SMC4 is out as an option.

The SMC3 is our balance of sport and comfort. Not too soft, not too firm.


----------



## hkmeup (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks very much for the input Jeff. I'll keep my SMC3 for now and perhaps look into the SMC4 some time in the future.


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

ERGON said:


> The SMC3 sounds like the best option for you. The SMC4 is definitely more comfort oriented with gel, softer deeper foam, and a much deeper relief channel. Overall, the SMC4 is the heavier of the 3 mtb saddles.
> 
> Your sitbone width will also dictate which saddle you can ride....
> SMR3: S, M, L
> ...


Is Ergon steering the SMC4 more towards hybrid and comfort-style bikes and bike riders. I'm imagining the riders who like an upright and casual ride on plush saddles?


----------



## Makarmtb (Jan 7, 2015)

Try and find a shop that lets you demo a saddle. as the saying goes there is an ass for every seat.... Mine didnt like the ergon sm3 i purchased. due to the edges of the sale and its flat profile. I like more cushion and went with the chromag trail master dt. I LOVE IT !


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

JNKER said:


> Is Ergon steering the SMC4 more towards hybrid and comfort-style bikes and bike riders.


 Yes, the SMC4 is more aimed at the comfort rider; whether that be commuting, recreational, or casual mtb. We have a more comfort / fitness saddle coming in 2017 that will be aimed at the every day cyclist; commuter, rec path rider, etc.


----------



## mobilenemo (Jun 16, 2009)

I Just installed a medium SME3 and noticed there's a lot of play where the rails enter the rear portion of the frame. I feel the play with my fingers when i wiggle/flex the rear of the saddle. Is this normal?


----------



## DLd (Feb 15, 2005)

mobilenemo said:


> I Just installed a medium SME3 and noticed there's a lot of play where the rails enter the rear portion of the frame. I feel the play with my fingers when i wiggle/flex the rear of the saddle. Is this normal?


I installed an SME3-S a few weeks ago. No play.

It's really comfy though. I forgot it's there after the first two days or so when it needed some breaking in.


----------



## revcp (Jun 21, 2007)

Just wanted to say how much i like the Ergon saddles. I have an SMR3 on my fat bike and an SR3 on my road bike. Great, great saddles! 

Sent from my 2PQ93 using Tapatalk


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

No, this is not normal. Saddle should be 100% solid on the rails. Please return the saddle to your local Ergon retailer which the saddle was purchased from.


----------



## mobilenemo (Jun 16, 2009)

Just to be clear, the play occurs where the rail enters the saddle's frame/shell. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mobilenemo (Jun 16, 2009)

I circled the area in red where the play occurs.









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Mickstar (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm considering a change to an Ergon saddle, but am unsure which model. A little about me..

I mainly ride trail in the Midwest. Lots of up & down, but nothing extended. Lots of rocks & roots. I gravitate toward longer rides & races (up to 12hrs), and ride a short travel (100-120mm) full suspension XC bike. I weigh 195lb.

I'm thinking SMR3 or SMC3, but looking for an educated opinion.

Thanks!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Both the SMR3 and SMC3 use the exact same shell shape. The difference falls within the foam and foam shape.

The SMR3 is bred as a xc and marathon race saddle, so the foam is thinner and firmer. The center relief channel is also not very deep.

The SMC3 is a more "every day" mtb saddle. Versus the SMR3, the foam is a tad thicker and softer. The center relief channel also gets deeper.

If you like firm and flat saddles, go SMR3. If you are seeking more comfort or a generally softer performance saddle, go SMC3.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm considering a new saddle. Currently I'm on a WTB Volt size L. What I don't like about it is its huge size in the back, making it difficult to get around (sides and back) when my seat's dropped. It also feels like WTB put most of the cushioning on the back, but my pressure points are on the front of the saddle flares (basically, right where graphics on Ergon's site show for MTB), so once I'm ascending for more than like 30 min, my butt starts to go numb. I think it got oversized when I was fitted by a shop. I'm 5'10", 155 lbs, and wear a size medium in basically everything. I've measured my sit bones a few times, I think they're somewhere around 13cm (have measured as high as 14, but may have done it wrong). The riding I do is something around AM/enduro (rocky/rooty descents or flow trails, with fire road climbs).

I'm thinking of an SMA3, size medium. Sound right?

PS: recently switched from ODI grips to GE1s. I really like how they fit in my hand, and are rubber at the ends of the bar where the butt of my hand gets hammered in descents. My only complaint is that there is a really minute amount of rotational flex at the end compared to lock-ons, but I can live with that for the extra rubber.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Well, I have given the Ergon SME3 a chance and about 100 miles later, and it just doesn't work for me . . . its a medium SME3 Pro with blue accents down the sides. Never crashed and I always stood up to fart. PM me with an offer if interested.


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

007 said:


> Well, I have given the Ergon SME3 a chance and about 100 miles later, and it just doesn't work for me . . . its a medium SME3 Pro with blue accents down the sides. Never crashed and I always stood up to fart. PM me with an offer if interested.


I'm in the same boat with my SMR3... I really wanted to like it... Actually, the sit bones seat nicely, but the other soft tissue areas are no bueno... if I dropped 50 lbs, the saddle would be just right... All bone and no soft tissue at that point...

Been using 66Sick (SQLab) saddles for a year now and really like how the tender bits levitate... It's a little tough to setup the angle, but lots of adjustments finally got me a sweet spot...

But yah, if you've got a bony rear, the Ergon saddles will probably feel better...


----------



## hkmeup (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey All, 

On post 08-18-2016 of this thread, I asked Jeff if the SMC4 would offer any advantages over the SMC3 for my riding situations. While I have enjoyed the SMC3 for close to two years (it completely eliminated my saddle sore issues and has not broken down whatsoever), I always wished for a bit more sit bone/ soft tissue relief. 

Well, I finally decided to try the SMC4 Comp Gel and have been using it for about three weeks now. Inital impressions are awesome and the saddle has given me exactly the relief I was after. When I first got the saddle, I gave it the thumb test and was worried that it might be a little mushy. After mounting it and riding it, these worries have been unfounded, with no perceived loss of efficiency. Now, the only time I think about my butt is when I realize that I'm no longer thinking about my butt- if that makes any sense. 

FYI the weight of my Comp model is 271 grams on a digital scale. Also, as stated in my earlier post, I weigh 125 lbs with what I consider to be very bony sit bones. Hard saddles have never worked for me in that I feel I'm barely compressing the foam. That said, if you are on the fence about the SMC4, I say...give it a shot!


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

hkmeup said:


> Hey All,
> 
> On post #186 of this thread, I asked Jeff if the SMC4 would offer any advantages over the SMC3 for my riding situations. While I have enjoyed the SMC3 for close to two years (it completely eliminated my saddle sore issues and has not broken down whatsoever), I always wished for a bit more sit bone/ soft tissue relief.
> 
> ...


Great info, thanks! I have standardized on the SMR3 saddles, but sometimes they are too hard for my preference and especially on extended road or flat trails where I sit a lot I start to have some discomfort. I'll give the SMC4 a try.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

@hkmeup - Thanks for your feedback! The SMC4 was the second most popular saddle in the Ergon model line in 2016, just behind the SME3 enduro/all-mountain saddle.

Jeff K
Ergon Bike US


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

Making sense of the Ergon Saddle names:

FIRST LETTER: (hint ...... it's always S)
*S - S means it's a SADDLE*. Specifically, an Ergon Saddle. This is how the underpaid, undertrained, undervalued warehouse worker sends you a saddle instead of a grip when you place your order.

SECOND LETTER: (where do you ride?)
*M - M is for MOUNTAIN*. SM means it's a Saddle designed for Mountain Biking.
*F - F is for FITNESS*. Yup, you might find the SFC3 while googling around for deals. Not sure why all biking isn't fitness though. This seems geared toward everything from spin bikes to e-bikes to beach cruisers.
*R - R is for ROAD*. With one caveat. RX is for ....... CYCLOCROSS. But also for "road" riders who like gravel roads. Or generally, just roadies who aren't d***s.

THIRD LETTER: (now it gets vague, but helpful, but sometimes not helpful)
*C - C is for COMFORT*. Curious though, that's everyone's goal. To find a comfortable saddle, right? These ones have a bit juicier padding and a deeper love channel.
*A - A is for ALL MOUNTAIN*. I think in their minds, this is basically most folks who just likes riding bikes and want to make sure a painful ass and a numb wanker aren't major issues. This is the medium in the ass padding department.
*E - E is for ENDURO*. That's why E is the most popular. It's also causing a ton of confusion because some people think of enduro as a 50k sufferfest of uphill XC racing with a bit of DH in between climbs, while other people think of enduro as a casual day of no-hurry climbing with an emphasis on having plenty of energy for the rowdy downhills. So really, the Enduro saddles are harder, and more roadie like, and don't come in Large widths. Because it's really an ENDURO RACING saddle. Emphasis on "I'm a racer, not a p***y"

THE NUMBER: (numbers sell well, everyone wants a number)
*3* - This seems entirely arbitrary. Apparently the number 3 means "It's aimed at people who the general public would easily recognize as 'cyclists'. And just having a few random letters in the name seemed weak so we added a number."
*2* - Someone at Ergon decided that downhillers aren't really cyclists. They get a lower ranking since they don't really use the saddle for it's intended purpose. They wanted to have an H here since downhillers really use the saddle as a third handle. But marketing demanded a number. So 2, because downhill is THE ****.
*4* - Take a comfort oriented saddle and add one more level of padding to it. That's how you get from 3 to 4. It's a juicy number. It's a heavy number. It's for fat people. Germans and Americans mostly.


----------



## Kreviuz (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi, all.
In terms of firmness, if we assume smr3 as 10, what rank would you give to smc3? I ride xc-type bike about 3-5 times per week, mostly 20-40km (without pad) per day, and, sometimes, 60-100km per day (with pad). Mostly with backpack. My weight is about 80-90kg. Would you suggest smc3 or smr3 saddle for my riding style? I think about smc3, but I'm afraid to make a mistake with firmness.


----------



## Bhaalgorn (Jul 16, 2015)

@ERGON, what are the differences between your SR and SRX saddles? They look identical, and I'm really enjoying my SR3. I'm just curious if I'd even notice a difference switching to the CX-specific saddle.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Kreviuz said:


> Hi, all.
> In terms of firmness, if we assume smr3 as 10, what rank would you give to smc3? I ride xc-type bike about 3-5 times per week, mostly 20-40km (without pad) per day, and, sometimes, 60-100km per day (with pad). Mostly with backpack. My weight is about 80-90kg. Would you suggest smc3 or smr3 saddle for my riding style? I think about smc3, but I'm afraid to make a mistake with firmness.


SMR3 = 10
SMC3 = 7
SMC4 = 5

Based on what you described, I would look at the SMC3 Series

Hope this helps!

Jeff K
Ergon US


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Bhaalgorn said:


> @ERGON, what are the differences between your SR and SRX saddles? They look identical, and I'm really enjoying my SR3. I'm just curious if I'd even notice a difference switching to the CX-specific saddle.


The SR3 is our road saddle, so it uses the same shell as found on our SMR3, SMC3, and SMC4. It has a defined sitting area and a longer nose. It's also pretty firm, similar to our SMR3

The SRX3 is our CX saddle, also a favorite among gravel riders. The SRX3 shares the same shell as our SME3 and SMA3 (enduro and all-mtn saddles). These saddles, while also having a defined sitting area, offer a shorter nose, rounded off edges, and more organic shape. These feature are found on these saddle due to the amount of on/off the bike as well as the rider moving around on and above the saddle.

Jeff K
Ergon US


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Here is a breakdown of the current Ergon saddle line for 2017

SFC3 - Fitness, Commuting, Leisure, e-bikes
SMR3 - MTB, XC, Marathon
SMC3 - Comfort, MTB
SMC4 - Comfort, MTB, Gel
SME3 - Enduro, Enduro race
SMA3 - All-Mountain, Enduro, Backcountry riding on long travel bikes
SMD2 - Downhill
SR3 - Road race, Road
SRX3 - CX, gravel


----------



## tclay (Aug 11, 2005)

ERGON said:


> Here is a breakdown of the current Ergon saddle line for 2017
> 
> SFC3 - Fitness, Commuting, Leisure, e-bikes
> SMR3 - MTB, XC, Marathon
> ...


Is there a significant difference in padding quality/feel on say the SR3 standard with High Performance Comfort Foam vs the SR3 Pro with Orthopedic High Performance EVA Foam.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

tclay said:


> Is there a significant difference in padding quality/feel on say the SR3 standard with High Performance Comfort Foam vs the SR3 Pro with Orthopedic High Performance EVA Foam.


Orthopedic High Performance EVA Foam has a longer shelf life, ie: doesn't break down. It retains its shape whether its 1 year old or 8 years old. Also, this foam is what is often found in high end running shoes. It's is design to take impact and rebound back to its original intended shape. This higher end foam is most noticeable on longer rides.

Jeff K
Ergon US


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

I picked up an SMA3, and have been quite happy with it so far on a handful of ~2 hour rides. It's firm but not too hard. The wing/nose shape seem to lend themselves well to shifting forward when pedaling uphill. I really like the flat/tapered tail for getting behind it going downhill (as opposed to a WTB whale tail). I haven't had any feeling of shorts hanging up on it yet. Channel depth seems adequate, as I haven't had any numbing going on.

My only complaint is that the black paint on the TiNox rails wore off from my shorts rubbing against them on literally the first ride.


----------



## HyperSprite (Mar 14, 2014)

I've got 1400 miles on an Ergon SME3 Pro Carbon and other than the paint wearing off in places, it has been fantastic. No other signs of wear and I'm comfortable on it regardless of ride length (usually between three and seven hours). I'd buy it again.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

This is an amazing thread! love all the information and real world user reviews, all of which has forced me to spend hours at work searching for different deals on Ergon seats.

I'm torn between the: 

(1)SMC4
(2)SMA3
(3)SMC3

The terrain I ride is fireroad up and DH down on a 160mm AM, 175-180lbs with gear and 1-2 hrs ride 3-4 times a week.


Any additional thoughts or insight before I pull the trigger on option 1 or 2?


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

@Ergon: How would you describe the difference between the various price points within each saddle model? Is it just rail material, or do other parts of the saddle use different materials that might affect comfort or longevity and durability? In other words, if I get the most base model, will it ride differently or hold up differently than the "pro" model?
-no name (i.e. SMA3)
-Sport
-Comp
-Pro
-Pro Titanium 
-Pro Carbon


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

jm2e said:


> @Ergon: How would you describe the difference between the various price points within each saddle model? Is it just rail material, or do other parts of the saddle use different materials that might affect comfort or longevity and durability? In other words, if I get the most base model, will it ride differently or hold up differently than the "pro" model?
> -no name (i.e. SMA3)
> -Sport
> -Comp
> ...


Jm2e - I'm not Ergon, but I spec these on a ton of bikes so I'll add my 2 cents. I mostly install the SMC3.

The Comp & Pro are the 2 models we sell 99% of the time since they have the TInox rails. The Comp has a nylon composite shell, vs the Pro has a carbon composite shell. I have both on my personal fleet of mtn bikes and I can't tell the difference in the ride quality.

I did have one guy bend a chromoly rail, but I think that might have been an isolated incident. I personally only recommend the Comp & Pro with the TInox rails.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

ehfour said:


> The terrain I ride is fireroad up and DH down on a 160mm AM, 175-180lbs with gear and 1-2 hrs ride 3-4 times a week. Any additional thoughts or insight before I pull the trigger on option 1 or 2?


The riding style you described points you to the SMA3, which is our comfort trail saddle. Personally, this is my go-to for places like Sedona and Moab.....3+ hour rides with longer pedaling sections and then lengthy technical downhills.

Jeff K
Ergon US


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

jm2e said:


> @Ergon: How would you describe the difference between the various price points within each saddle model? Is it just rail material, or do other parts of the saddle use different materials that might affect comfort or longevity and durability? In other words, if I get the most base model, will it ride differently or hold up differently than the "pro" model?
> -no name (i.e. SMA3)
> -Sport
> -Comp
> ...


The sub-models reflects material used for rails, shell, foam, cover, etc. Some examples....

Pro - Ti rails, carbon shell
Pro Carbon - carbon rails, carbon shell
Comp - Ti rails, plastic shell
Pro Ti - solid ti rails, carbon shell

Detailed break down of saddle models and materials on website as well as this PDF.

Having ridden just about every model, I can tell you the carbon shelled saddles are stiffer. The plastic shelled saddles are a bit more forgiving due to a bit more flex. Personally, I prefer a firm saddle...found on Pro and Pro Carbon models.

Our most popular saddles are Comp and Pro models.

Jeff K
Ergon US


----------



## revcp (Jun 21, 2007)

Belated brief review. I rode the SMR3 on my Mukluk early this year in the Arrowhead Ultra endurance race. Mated up with Ground Effect Underdog shorts I was a happy as a clam. I had to end my race at mile 100 after breaking five ribs at mile 75, but riding from 7 AM to 8:30 PM, with only two 15 minute breaks, I was amazed how comfortable I was in the saddle. No chafing, no sore spots, all on varied terrain of mostly flats to begin and then significant hills after mile 40.


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

maybe the ergon rep can help me here.

i have the sme3 size medium. how do i go about installing or confirming the saddle is level, considering it has a dip or hump in the middle? i have a spirit level, and according to the setup picture im supposed to put the level at the nose, starting at the centerline of the saddle. but there's a dip at the centerline of the saddle

setup picture:


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

useport80 said:


> maybe the ergon rep can help me here.
> 
> i have the sme3 size medium. how do i go about installing or confirming the saddle is level, considering it has a dip or hump in the middle? i have a spirit level, and according to the setup picture im supposed to put the level at the nose, starting at the centerline of the saddle. but there's a dip at the centerline of the saddle
> 
> ...


Yes, there is a minor relief in the saddle. The bottom of the relief does not figure into the equation when leveling the saddle. You want to look at the saddle as an overall, especially where your sit bones will be contacting. Best it to take a level and run it from the sit bone area to the nose of the saddle. This area is level and will give you a starting point. Ultimately, saddle angle will vary from rider to rider based on bike set up, bike geometry, rider flexibility, rider specific needs, etc, etc

Jeff K
Ergon US


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Just ordered a medium smc3. Mostly based on the awesome reviews but also because of Jeff's great help in this thread. 

I've been riding specialized avatar comp 143s for years and they're discontinued​. The ones I own have bent rails and creak. The smc3 seems like a fairly close match. Hope this works out cause I need a lifeline. I've bought and returned several other saddles in the last year, usually for being too hard. And I hate anything with a rise in the rear, which eliminates a LOT of options. Will report back soon. If I like it, I'll be buying 2 more.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Once I tried an SMR3, I had to swap all my bikes over to Ergon. Two SMR3 and one SME3. Excellent saddles...

and oh so light.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Yep, that's what I thought your living room would look like 😉


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

92gli said:


> Yep, that's what I thought your living room would look like 😉


That's actually my bike room but where I do most of my living.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Got the smc3 today and love it so far. I threw it on my road bike so I could try it right away. Definitely ordering another.


----------



## HyperSprite (Mar 14, 2014)

BTW, Nashbar has a screaming deal on SR3's (road saddle). $20 - $60 for Regular, Pro and Pro Carbon depending on type, size and color. Looks like they are closing them out or something. I ordered two Pro Carbon for the road bikes (they only had M Pro Carbon M white but swap the bar tape and I'm good to go).


----------



## Singletrackd (May 3, 2015)

hey so I just ordered your smr3 pro carbon saddle and I was checking to make sure it will fit my seat post.

I have a thomson dropper post and a few pages back you said something about oval rails.....do I need to do something to make it fit

thanks


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Singletrackd said:


> hey so I just ordered your smr3 pro carbon saddle and I was checking to make sure it will fit my seat post.
> 
> I have a thomson dropper post and a few pages back you said something about oval rails.....do I need to do something to make it fit
> 
> thanks


They do offer different clamps for carbon rails, but you only need them if you're having a hard time getting the nose of your saddle down far enough. Being that my Vertigo has a slacker than most STA, I'd say you're safe.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Singletrackd said:


> I have a thomson dropper post and a few pages back you said something about oval rails.....do I need to do something to make it fit


Thomson has an alternate saddle rail clamps for oval rails. This is 100% needed to work with our Pro Carbon saddle models.

Jeff K
Ergon US


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

ERGON said:


> Thomson has an alternate saddle rail clamps for oval rails. This is 100% needed to work with our Pro Carbon saddle models.
> 
> Jeff K
> Ergon US


Jeff,

I have two carbon railed Ergon saddles mounted on Thomson droopers. The Thomson site doesn't have a lot of information about the carbon specific clamps, but I did some digging and found this more informative bit on Chain Reaction:

"So, if you have rails larger than 7mm do you need this new clampset? Maybe, maybe not. Thomsons standard rail clamps can accommodate rails up to 7 x 10mm, but riders using their setback post with over-sized rails may have issues getting the saddle nose down. If this is you, the over-sized rail clampset will give you about 5 to 8 more degrees of nose down adjustment. The over-sized rail clampset is also more cosmetically appealing than the standard clamps on over-sized rails.

Either clampset is okay for use on carbon saddle rails. The over-sized rail clampset is compatible with any vintage Elite or Masterpiece seatpost."

That and when I asked my LBS to order the special clamps, they didn't even know what I was talking about. They said they'd been putting carbon railed saddles on Thomson posts for years.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

The two bikes furthest left... both crabon Ergons on Thomson droopers.


----------



## Trailfreak (Dec 22, 2004)

I have a Ergon SM3-L, i've had this one for several years and I'm not sure which saddle this corresponds to now with the new designation? any help?


----------



## Snowcrash000 (Jun 7, 2014)

Jeff, could you please break down the differences between the SMC3 and SMA3 for me? I understand that the SMA3 is more geared towards trails and the SMC3 towards touring, but what if you like to do both equally? Which saddle is the better compromise for both of these activities?

I was also wondering about which size to get, as I have a sit bone width of 11cm and am right inbetween the S (9-11) and M (11-13) sizes.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

The SM3 at the time was our only saddle. This saddle is now the SMR3. If you had the SM3-L, the equivalent would me the SMR3-M


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

The SMC3 is more of a dedicated sitting saddle, ie: XC riding style. Ideal SMC3 rider is casual mtber that is out doing 2+ hour xc rides with his buddies on local singletrack. The SMC3 uses same shell as our xc race saddle, the SMR3.

SMA3 has a smoother shape, shorter nose, etc. This is a great saddle for say like spending the weekend riding in a place like Moab. Your on a 140+ travel bike, dropper post, etc, and your going up and much as down. The SMA3 uses the exact same shell as our SME3 (enduro race saddle). Only difference over the SME3 is the SMA3 has more foam and a relief channel.

If you measure 11cm, get a Medium.


----------



## Snowcrash000 (Jun 7, 2014)

ERGON said:


> The SMC3 is more of a dedicated sitting saddle, ie: XC riding style. Ideal SMC3 rider is casual mtber that is out doing 2+ hour xc rides with his buddies on local singletrack. The SMC3 uses same shell as our xc race saddle, the SMR3.
> 
> SMA3 has a smoother shape, shorter nose, etc. This is a great saddle for say like spending the weekend riding in a place like Moab. Your on a 140+ travel bike, dropper post, etc, and your going up and much as down. The SMA3 uses the exact same shell as our SME3 (enduro race saddle). Only difference over the SME3 is the SMA3 has more foam and a relief channel.
> 
> If you measure 11cm, get a Medium.


Thanks a lot for the quick reply, but I'm still a little confused, please allow me to give you some more detail. I ride a hardtail with a standard seatpost and I use it for both light to medium up and down trail riding (no downhill or enduro) and long XC tours (~120km).

Maybe I'm asking for a compromise that doesn't exist, but if you had to give a recommendation, which of these saddles suits both of these riding styles best?

Also, to be honest, I never quite got the purpose of a "trail saddle" because when you're riding down a trail, you're not sitting in the saddle anyway...


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Definitely the SMC3 model.

The SMA3 not a viable option based on what you just told me.

Trail saddles tend to be shorter in length also more fluid in shape. Versus an "xc" style/shaped saddle, the shorter and fluid shape of a trail saddle is easier to move around over as well as deflect the rider legs and clothing.


----------



## Snowcrash000 (Jun 7, 2014)

All right, thanks a lot, I was kinda leaning towards the SMC3 anyway .


----------



## Trailfreak (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks for the reply.has the seat changed any since my old seat and i assume the size has changed since my old saddle was a large and now you say a medium will work?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes, at the time of the SM3, this was our one and only model and it was only offered as a S or L. This older model has been greatly upgraded in materials. Also the SM3-L is now our M sized saddles. A new L size has been introduced.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Maybe not the best place for this, but I've got an SME3 (145mm) with the blue accents that I rode for about 6 months. Just didn't work for me. PM me if interested in it.


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

Finally got all of my bikes switched over to Ergon saddles after being blown away by the comfort of a new SM3 I took on a bikepacking trip last summer. For me, the big difference seems to come from the sit-bone indentations, which creates a noticeable improvement in stability over my previous favorite, the WTB Silverado. Now that I'm used to the Ergons, riding a Silverado feels like I'm balanced atop it vs. the more locked in position I get with the Ergon.

Hey Jeff, my SMR3 Carbon has lost its little yellow cap beneath the forward rails. Any reason it's needed?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

albeant said:


> Hey Jeff, my SMR3 Carbon has lost its little yellow cap beneath the forward rails. Any reason it's needed?


No, not 100% needed. It's simply a cover.


----------



## cup (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi ergon,

I do not have the luxury of getting my sit bone width measured locally. 

As such, I would like to tap on your experience. Im riding a 6" full Sus bike. Most of the time I'll be on my saddle when I climb. During decent, my dropper post will lower my saddle. 

I riding a WTB pureV which sometimes numb my lower region on Long rides. Also, the profile of the saddle don't allow me to shift my weight far back as I would like. 

As such, I'm looking to get a suggestion for a saddle from your lineup. My Hip circumference measured 95cm. When I ride, it will usually be about 5-6 hours (2 hours to get to the trail )

Thanks !


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

You can measure your sit bone width with a piece of aluminum foil and a metric tape measure/ruler. Put the foil down on some carpet (preferably slightly raised, like on stairs). Sit down on the foil (not wearing jeans or something with seams). Press your butt down firmly to make a good impression then carefully stand up. You should be able to see indentations of your sit bones. Measure the center to center distance of those with your tape measure.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

@Cup, suggested saddle is the SMA3, which is our comfort trail / all-mountain saddle. This saddle uses the same shell and shape as our SME3 enduro race saddle, but with more foam and a relief channel.

Andeh suggestion above good for at-home saddle sizing.

Also be sure to plug all you info into our saddle selector - Saddle Selector / ERGON BIKE


----------



## ehosey2 (Feb 20, 2017)

I just bought the Ergon SMA3 Comp Stealth saddle medium sized. The fit is fantastic, it looks very sporty, and it's very comfortable. The shape allows for seamless transitioning off the back of the saddle. Well done Ergon.


----------



## cup (Sep 22, 2007)

Tried the foil method mention. Couldn't get the indentation after more then 30mins of trying. 

I tried to manually feel for my butt bone and manually measured with the tape. It shows 16cm. Should I go for medium for the model , SMA3? 

Thanks


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

cup said:


> Tried the foil method mention. Couldn't get the indentation after more then 30mins of trying.
> 
> I tried to manually feel for my butt bone and manually measured with the tape. It shows 16cm. Should I go for medium for the model , SMA3?
> 
> Thanks


Try this method.


----------



## trail-blazer (Mar 30, 2010)

@Ergon, I'm about to pull the trigger on a SMA3 Comp and wanted to confirm the sizing before I do. My sit bones measure 10.5cm which puts me really close to the cusp of the two sizes. Do you advise I go for the smaller or larger size? I'm 6'2" and 174 lbs. Thanks.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Go larger if you fall between two sizes.


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

anyone experience creaking or noises from the sneeze nose?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## trail-blazer (Mar 30, 2010)

So a quick impression of my SMA3 Comp Stealth Black. I'm please with how it looks and the weight. The thumb indentation test says it's fairly firm, quite a bit firmer than the 4 year old Bontrager Evoke I had on loan from a friend. My sit bones measured 10.5cm and so went for the medium size as advised.

I did a 1.5 hour ride yesterday on mostly rooty trail and after about 50mins became really uncomfortable with my perineum area and the inside of my sit bones hurting. When I got back I noticed that my saddle had slid all the way back in the seat clamp (still can't figure how as I torqued it to 12Nm as indicated on my seat clamp, and it felt tight) but would explain the pain I was getting as I must have subconsciously started sitting further forward on the saddle than I should to compensate for the saddle going back.

After resetting the saddle I did another 1 hour ride today and it seemed better but difficult to tell as my rear was still a little tender from yesterday.

One minor issue is the black coating on the rails as pretty much already worn off where it gets clamped which is disappointing. I did some back and forth seat adjustments so now two thirds of my rails are now worn to silver. It's minor but I would have hoped the coating was more durable.

Also, I seem to have a creak or a tick sound from the saddle when I'm riding seated. I cannot pinpoint from where on the saddle it originates as I cannot replicate the noise when off the saddle and forcing it in various directions by hand. I didn't have any sound with the old saddle so this must be saddle related. I'm going to have to do some more investigating but it's a little irritating as I try keep my bike silent.

So at the moment the verdict is still out whether this saddle is a good fit for me.


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

trail-blazer said:


> So a quick impression of my SMA3 Comp Stealth Black. I'm please with how it looks and the weight. The thumb indentation test says it's fairly firm, quite a bit firmer than the 4 year old Bontrager Evoke I had on loan from a friend. My sit bones measured 10.5cm and so went for the medium size as advised.
> 
> I did a 1.5 hour ride yesterday on mostly rooty trail and after about 50mins became really uncomfortable with my perineum area and the inside of my sit bones hurting. When I got back I noticed that my saddle had slid all the way back in the seat clamp (still can't figure how as I torqued it to 12Nm as indicated on my seat clamp, and it felt tight) but would explain the pain I was getting as I must have subconsciously started sitting further forward on the saddle than I should to compensate for the saddle going back.
> 
> ...


yeah i just developed a few creaks and noises with my sme3. im not sure why it started happening after only 4 months of use.

the saddle is definitely firm, i still haven't decided if i like the saddle.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

I have a SMC3 Comp saddle that I have been using for a year now. No creaks on it yet . I weigh 260 fully kitted with 3L hydration pack. I have been happy with it. But I also know that each one's bottom is different.


----------



## trail-blazer (Mar 30, 2010)

huckleberry hound said:


> I have a SMC3 Comp saddle that I have been using for a year now. No creaks on it yet . I weigh 260 fully kitted with 3L hydration pack. I have been happy with it. But I also know that each one's bottom is different.


Did it take any time to break in and if so how long approx.? I'm wondering how long I should give mine before I call it a day and move on.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

I knew instantly that it was a match. On the other hand my previous saddle took about a month to get used to.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

If your saddle appears to be making noise, please double check a few things that we have seen as noise makers outside of the saddle.

1. Make sure seatpost rails are clean and free of any dirt and/or grit.
2. Make sure seatpost rail clamps are tightened to torque spec.
3. Make sure seapost as it slides into the seat tube is clean, free of dirt, and tightened to torque spec.

If these are all good-to-go and noise is indeed coming from saddle, please return the saddle to an Ergon retailer for warranty consideration. All Ergon saddle should be solid, no move, and be noise free.


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

im sorry if this has already been answered, but how is the firmness of the sma compare to the sme ?

i might my sme3 to be pretty firm. im starting to wonder if i should switch it out for an sma


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

The the SMA3 is the comfort version of the SME3. The SME3 was developed for the riders and racers on the EWS circuit....so naturally it is firmer. The SMA3 is a comfort trail saddle. The SMA3 takes the SME3 shell and shape and adds thicker foam as well as a considerable relief channel.


----------



## trail-blazer (Mar 30, 2010)

@Ergon. I got a SMA3 in medium a couple of weeks ago. I measured between 10cm and 10.5cm after taking 3 sit bone measurements. As I was close to the cusp for the two sizes I was advised to go for the larger size.

I did a 5 hour ride over the weekend and got really bad chafing around my sit bone area, something I've never experienced before with other saddles. Also, I had some discomfort / pain on the inside edge of my sit bones and perineum area. It's almost like my weight is being carried on the edges of the relief channel and need to tilt the saddle slightly nose down to relieve that pressure. I'm not sure why I got the chafing but I assume it is fit related.

So my question is, do you think the smaller size may suit me better? Does the smaller size have a narrower relief channel? I'm going to keep using it for another couple of weeks to make sure it's not just a break in thing but wonder if the smaller size would be better before exploring other options.

I know saddles are very personal and it may be that the Ergon fit just doesn't suit me but want to make sure I've given it a proper chance.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

The relief channel will be the same size on the S and M saddles.

Chances are you need to drop your saddle height 1-3mm....same with a possible 1-2º nose down. Ergon saddles tend to be taller on the rails than other saddle brands. So, you cannot simply just replace your old saddle with the Ergon saddle and be good to go. As with any new saddle purchase, there will be some adjustments needed.

We always suggest seeing a professional bike fitter to get dialed into any new saddle and/or bike. There are so many variables effecting riding discomforts that need to be addressed.


----------



## trail-blazer (Mar 30, 2010)

ERGON said:


> The relief channel will be the same size on the S and M saddles.
> 
> Chances are you need to drop your saddle height 1-3mm....same with a possible 1-2º nose down. Ergon saddles tend to be taller on the rails than other saddle brands. So, you cannot simply just replace your old saddle with the Ergon saddle and be good to go. As with any new saddle purchase, there will be some adjustments needed.
> 
> We always suggest seeing a professional bike fitter to get dialed into any new saddle and/or bike. There are so many variables effecting riding discomforts that need to be addressed.


Thanks for replying. Good to know there is no difference in relief channel size. I'll check my saddle height but curiously on my last ride I felt that the saddle it could do with going a little higher but I'll check it to be certain. I have already got it pointing 0.5-1deg down but will try with a little more. It's difficult to measure the angle as there is no level section unless you measure on the rails. Following the method on the diagram on the packaging isn't very precise.


----------



## TheArmand (Jul 6, 2011)

This is a great thread. Thanks Ergon for providing the wealth of info. Quick question for you: 

The SMR3 is marketed as a "Marathon" saddle. Is there is a reason why this is so, considering it has the lesser padding of the SMC 3 & 4?

I've bikepacked with my SMC3 260mi in 3 days with over 28kft climbing. I loved the way my butt went numb toward the end of the trip. It was even and comfortable, despite putting it through that horrendous treatment. (I think it's totally unrealistic to do that mileage that quickly and not experience numbness of some kind, on a rigid bike no less). 

I've since been riding an SMR3, while still comfortable, not as comfortable for the short rides, but have yet to put it to the test on an extended ride. So why give the SMR3 the Marathon label but not the SRC3 or 4?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes, the SMR3 is coined as a 'marathon' saddle, as it was developed, tested, and used by Team Topeak-Ergon....a marathon/endurance mtb team in the US and Europe. "Race" saddles tend to be firm, flat, and lightweight....which the SMR3 is. The SMR3 also lives with in our "mtb racing" family of products: GS grips, etc.

The SMC3 and SMC4 use the same shell and shape as the SMR3. Only difference with these 2 saddles is they now incorporate more foam and in some cases gel. More comfort features.

Pick your pleasure. The SMR3, SMC3, and SMC4 are similar in shape....you just need to identify your needs as a rider.

SMR3 = Firm
SMC3 = Soft
SMC4 = Softer


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

hey @ergon,
my sit bones measure 12.5cm, do you usually recommend sizing up on saddle sizes? im looking at the sma or smc series saddles. the sme was too firm. im leaning more towards the sma since it has a larger relief channel


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

useport80 said:


> hey @ergon, my sit bones measure 12.5cm, do you usually recommend sizing up on saddle sizes? im looking at the sma or smc series saddles. the sme was too firm. im leaning more towards the sma since it has a larger relief channel


What kind of riding and/or style of bike you putting the saddle on?

Have you tried our online saddle selector?
Online Saddle Selector

12.5 cm sit bone measurement puts you on size Medium in all our saddles.

SME3 = Enduro race saddle
SMA3 = Trail comfort saddle
SMC3 = xc/mtb comfort saddle


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

ERGON said:


> What kind of riding and/or style of bike you putting the saddle on?
> 
> Have you tried our online saddle selector?
> Online Saddle Selector
> ...


mostly all-mtn or enduro. bike to the summit, then bomb down.

160mm travel front and rear..

i'll try the saddle selector. ty!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

useport80 said:


> mostly all-mtn or enduro. bike to the summit, then bomb down. 160mm travel front and rear. i'll try the saddle selector. ty!


SMA3-M the ideal saddle for you. Same shape and shell as SME3, but with thicker padding and more 'comfort' features. SMA3 is an all-day trail saddle. Here in our US office, its the go to for big day rides on trail bikes in places like Moab and Sedona.


----------



## Travel66 (Oct 8, 2016)

*sit bone and seated angle*

hi
can you clear up some confusion please?
i have a sit bone of 13.5cm but I see on your chart that the position I sit in would make this ok with your medium size saddles (I'm considering SMA3 and SME3). 
Cheers


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Travel66 said:


> Hi, Can you clear up some confusion please?


With a sitbone width of 13.5, you would be a M in the SMA3 and SME3. These are both gravity saddles...designed for trail bikes and other larger travel mtbs. Since this style of riding is not prolonged sitting, the M size will be ample for this riding style. We do not make these saddles in a size L as the L size would be too wide and hard to get behind on descents. Have other questions? Post up here or email me directly: jeffk at ergonbike dot com


----------



## Travel66 (Oct 8, 2016)

Have sent you an email.
Thanks Jeff!
Best J


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I have a few SME3 - S seats. I love the way they feel.

Second ride on the bikini pink SME3 - S today, I had to put a foot down and the rail popped out of the mount at the rear. 

Has anyone else had a seat rail pop out of the seat?

My attempt at refitting the rail didn't work and it's now in the bin.


----------



## Sunderland (Mar 7, 2012)

Contact Ergon and hopefully they will replace that saddle. Worth a try.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

If a rail is popped out, high force was applied to the shell. The shell is a flex design, meant to flex over the rails....this is just one of the unique features of Ergon saddles. The rails and shell are NOT glued together. There is physically no way to reinsert the rails outside of the factory. The rails and shell become one in the factory when the shell is still in the curing process. If you suspect a defect in the product, please contact the selling retailer for warranty consideration.

Jeff at Ergon US


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

ERGON said:


> If a rail is popped out, high force was applied to the shell. The shell is a flex design, meant to flex over the rails....this is just one of the unique features of Ergon saddles. The rails and shell are NOT glued together. There is physically no way to reinsert the rails outside of the factory. The rails and shell become one in the factory when the shell is still in the curing process. If you suspect a defect in the product, please contact the selling retailer for warranty consideration.
> 
> Jeff at Ergon US


Thanks Jeff. I don't think it was a defect, just unlucky and wondering if it had happened to anyone else. It did give me the opportunity to examine the seat up close and the shell flexes a lot, which goes a long way to explaining why they feel so comfortable. The rails didn't seem to flex much and that was why I couldn't get it back into the shell. There is a good 15mm or so of rail fitting into the shell.

The next day I bought an old Alan road frame off an older (70s) rider and told him the story. He said it was a common thing with titanium rails, but I've never had it happen or heard of it.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I've had this SMC3 for like 3 years (maybe? I know it's the oldest part on my bike), and I love it. I forget it's there until like hour 6 of pedaling, even *well* beyond that (like deep in the pain-cave on 24 hour races) it's still far from my limiting factor. There's about 100 things that make me want to get off and die in the dirt at 3am, but this ain't one.

Just a shout-out to Ergon for making a great saddle.


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

I've been using a SMC3 for the last fews seasons with great success.

I recently used an old Selle Italia road saddle on a commuter and realized I really enjoyed the "flatness" of the saddle. While I like the lip on the rear of the SMC3 for technical climbing, it's not my favorite feature when sitting and grinding out the boring flat stuff. I found I was noticing it more and more...

Jeff mentioned in the prior response in this thread that the SMC4 has a flat surface so I ordered a SMC4 Comp Gel and have about 4 rides (50 miles or so) on it. This is my new favorite Ergon saddle as it's super comfortable and the flat seating surface works well for me. I was a little worried with aesthetics with this being a "comfort" saddle but it's not bulky at all.


----------



## JJ! (Jan 11, 2015)

Just to bump an old thread. I’m looking at getting an SMA3 or SMC4. My rides are mostly around 2-3 hours with say a 50% no saddle single track and 50% sitting on fairly long lots and some long winding flat hill work. 

Best option out of the two?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Definitely the SMC4. The SMA3 is an all-mountain saddle....designed for equal parts sitting and prolonged technical descending. The SMC4 is a comfort mtb saddle...designed for prolonged sitting either on or off-road.

Find your saddle and size here ---> Online Saddle Selector


----------



## Tronner (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi Jeff, quick question about the SMA3 series. Would all three of them feel similar comfort-wise, just the Comp is lighter?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Tronner said:


> Hi Jeff, quick question about the SMA3 series. Would all three of them feel similar comfort-wise, just the Comp is lighter?


Yes, for the most part, all 3 SMA3 models will feel similar. The Comp will have the most additional features; TiNox rails, silicon side flanks, AirCell Foam. The other 2 SMA3 models do not have these features.


----------



## matthieup (Aug 14, 2018)

ERGON said:


> Yes, the SMR3 is coined as a 'marathon' saddle, as it was developed, tested, and used by Team Topeak-Ergon....a marathon/endurance mtb team in the US and Europe. "Race" saddles tend to be firm, flat, and lightweight....which the SMR3 is. The SMR3 also lives with in our "mtb racing" family of products: GS grips, etc.
> 
> The SMC3 and SMC4 use the same shell and shape as the SMR3. Only difference with these 2 saddles is they now incorporate more foam and in some cases gel. More comfort features.
> 
> ...


Hi Jeff,

I'm in the process of importing a saddle to South Africa (why no local retailers?) so it'll be difficult to return if I make the wrong choice.
To jump back on this older post,

SMR3 = Firm
SMC3 = Soft
SMC4 = Softer

Would you then recommend the softer version or firmer for a heavy rider (about 270 pounds)?


----------



## Unbrockenchain (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello Jeff/Ergon - On QBP, all the SME3 saddles say discontinued. Any reason? Is QBP dropping Ergon?
Thanks


----------



## phuchmileif (Aug 10, 2016)

Anyone used both a WTB Volt and an SM-something?

The former is the most comfortable thing I've found, but it's not perfect. Looking at the SMC3 or SMC4 for my wide sit bones. I like 'em big and flat, with a good taint relief.

I rode on a stock saddle today that seemed 'good enough,' and it ended up making my whole body hurt.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

phuchmileif said:


> Anyone used both a WTB Volt and an SM-something?
> 
> The former is the most comfortable thing I've found, but it's not perfect. Looking at the SMC3 or SMC4 for my wide sit bones. I like 'em big and flat, with a good taint relief.
> 
> I rode on a stock saddle today that seemed 'good enough,' and it ended up making my whole body hurt.


I was a fan of the Volt a couple of years ago but now ride on SME/SMA saddles--no question it's an improvement but saddles are very personal. I like the long flat nose of the Ergons, even though they're not as soft as the Volt.


----------



## kampgnar (Apr 13, 2007)

phuchmileif said:


> Anyone used both a WTB Volt and an SM-something?
> 
> The former is the most comfortable thing I've found, but it's not perfect. Looking at the SMC3 or SMC4 for my wide sit bones. I like 'em big and flat, with a good taint relief.
> 
> I rode on a stock saddle today that seemed 'good enough,' and it ended up making my whole body hurt.


I've had Volts but never got along with them. To me they felt too short with no room for a sweet spot. I picked up an Ergon SMC for cheap and found it is the closest thing to perfect for me. I've switched over to Ergon on almost all of my bikes (SMC3 and SMR3). Compared to the Volt, the Ergon SM gives a longer, flatter and firmer (less padding / more responsive) platform.


----------



## phuchmileif (Aug 10, 2016)

I picked up an SMC4 in the large width. It was like 50 or 60 bucks (no Ti saddles for me), so no big deal if it doesn't work for me.

Initial impressions are 'meh.' Seems high quality, but I dunno about the fit. Definitely doesn't feel flat to me. I'd not a fan of saddles that put the widest part so far forward, and despite the overall size (which is big), it's still got those droopy sides that I just never really understood. It's what makes some saddles that are 'only' 10-15mm narrower feel like I'm riding a piece of 2" PVC pipe.

Obviously, the Ergon has still got substantial butt room. I'm mostly worried that it will make me feel further forward on my steep ST.

The Volt looks tiny in comparison, but still _feels_ like it's wider and that I can sit further back. WTB (Volt, Silverado, Rocket...all pretty similar, really) might still be my pick for the time being. Will give the Ergon a legitimate ride tomorrow, though.


----------



## philstone (Mar 14, 2011)

Does Jeff still lurk around here? Noticed that the website doesn’t have anybody carbon saddles anymore? Will they be coming back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

philstone said:


> Does Jeff still lurk around here?


Sure do! 

Only carbon railed saddles in the Ergon saddle line will be in the 2019 road models. No carbon railed MTB saddles currently or in future. Ergon saddle line gets an overhaul and simplification on 2019 - New Products 2019

2019 SM Men saddle series will replace the following models: SMR3, SMC3, and SMA3
2019 SR Men saddle series will replace the SRX3

At the time of this post, we are currently showing these saddles at the Freeride Festival / Outdoor Demo at Northstar, CA


----------



## philstone (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Jeff..

Is the SME3 being replaced as well?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

philstone said:


> Is the SME3 being replaced as well?


SME3 is getting an upgrade/overhaul for 2020. The SME3 in 2019 will not see any further updates....or will a lot of inventory be brought in to most markets.


----------



## kwapik (Mar 1, 2016)

Will the new SM men series be offered in two sizes as before?


----------



## phuchmileif (Aug 10, 2016)

Super mad at you Ergon ****s.

I took the SMC4 out today. Was very iffy on it with just garage fitting session.

Lycra'd up with my basic PI chamois and went for a long ride (about 20 miles of tight 'blue' flow trail). It instantly felt perfect. I have no butt or back pain to report.

Whereas the stock seat made me wonder if I had just wasted 4k on my new GG...this one made everything right. It confirmed that the bike was perfect for me. So. Damned. Comfortable.

Now I have to order two more of your saddles. BASTARDS.


----------



## JJ! (Jan 11, 2015)

ERGON said:


> Sure do!
> 
> Only carbon railed saddles in the Ergon saddle line will be in the 2019 road models. No carbon railed MTB saddles currently or in future. Ergon saddle line gets an overhaul and simplification on 2019 - New Products 2019
> 
> ...


So when are we expecting the new saddles in the UK? Need a new one but if these are months away going to have get something else.

Disappointed that al models have the black finish on the rails. All previous experience with ergon and black rails is a lot of the Black coming off very easily.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

kwapik said:


> Will the new SM men series be offered in two sizes as before?


Going forward, all new saddles coming in 2 sizes: S/M and M/L

S/M: sitbone width of 9-12cm
M/L: sitbone width of 12.1-16 cm


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

JJ! said:


> So when are we expecting the new saddles in the UK?


January 2019


----------



## OE54 (Oct 31, 2018)

What happens to the SMC4 in 2019?


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Ergon, you still around?
When I use your saddle selector, depending on if I choose sore butt or not, I get two different saddles.
sit bones are 140mm center to center.
If I choose the option of sore butt, it gives me the SMC3
If i do not choose sore butt, it gives me SMA3
I put sore butt because the WTB seat that I have ridden, always huts my butt after an hour of a ride the next day. Pretty sure it is wrong size anyways.
I will be riding an Evil Offering, full suspension, 140m travel front and rear.
Here in Dallas, it is nothing but XC, but I will be doing a lot of riding in Bentonville, MOAB, and Colorado, where climbing and going down are about the same.

Any input on what I should go with? I am not sure what the actual difference is between the two, other than one is for more sitting, and the other is for all mountain.

Just want something I can pedal on and not have a sore butt the following day.


----------



## OE54 (Oct 31, 2018)

lardo5150 said:


> Ergon, you still around?
> When I use your saddle selector, depending on if I choose sore butt or not, I get two different saddles.
> sit bones are 140mm center to center.
> If I choose the option of sore butt, it gives me the SMC3
> ...


I bought an SMA3 based off of the online selector. Out of stock at REI so shipped to me. Rode it 14 mi in CO front range on Yeti SB5. It is pretty firm and I suffer from similar sit bone pain issues as you. I returned and at that time felt some other seats at REI and of the MTB seats, the SMA3 was one of the firmest on their wall of seats. SMC3 notably less firm, and I was interested with the SMC4 which was softer/more gely than the SMC3. SMC4 is what I think I would go with personally. For now, back to my WTB Volt Pro, which I thought I could do better than... but after SMA3 will hold out until I need something and will look at SMC4. Hope that helps. I loved the shape of the SMA3 though. Also on sizing WTB. I had a 110 mm Volt on my Yeti (included) and it absolutely killed me, 150mm size of that same seat and way way better, doesn't hurt mid ride or much after for normal couple hour rides.


----------



## kwapik (Mar 1, 2016)

Ergon:

Are you going to be stocking any black/blue SMA3-M comp saddles in the future? I've been searching, but not a one to be found. Thank you.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

kwapik said:


> Are you going to be stocking any black/blue SMA3-M comp saddles in the future? I've been searching, but not a one to be found. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 1226052


No. The SMA3 gets replaced in 2019 by the SM Men Series. There will be a blue offering in the SM Pro Men model: New Products 2019
These saddles available in late Jan 2019 in the US.


----------



## kwapik (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply Ergon :thumbsup:


----------



## cycloholic (Dec 27, 2015)

Hello ergon! I got a ergon saddle on my canyon bike(sm pro team) and it's the only saddle that ever fit me quite well so far! Thing is I want one for my road bike, thinking to put this one on the road and get one of 2019 range for my MTB! which 2019 model is MTB marathon oriented and when will be available in market? PS you doing a great job to your saddles!!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

We have a new mtb and road saddles coming in late January 2019 - the SM Men and SR Men. These new saddle will replace the SRX3, SMR3, SMC3, and SMA3.

More can be learned here: New Products 2019


----------



## kwapik (Mar 1, 2016)

ERGON said:


> We have a new mtb and road saddles coming in late January 2019 - the SM Men and SR Men. These new saddle will replace the SRX3, SMR3, SMC3, and SMA3.
> 
> More can be learned here: New Products 2019


Ok, on the 2019 SM men series. What is the difference between the sport - comp - pro? Thank you.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

kwapik said:


> What is the difference between the sport - comp - pro?


Same as in previous years; a difference in materials being used


----------



## kwapik (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks for the information Ergon. I'm going with the SM Pro men in blue then.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

phuchmileif said:


> Super mad at you Ergon ****s.
> 
> I took the SMC4 out today. Was very iffy on it with just garage fitting session.
> 
> ...


The SMC4 model is not going anywhere in 2019. It will remain in the model line.


----------

